# CM Punk is boring



## ArcticMonkeys (Sep 2, 2011)

Punk is so boring. The casuals don't like him. He is always crying and moaning. I hope HHH beats him up and he goes to be a stupid midcarder he is supposed to be.


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

inb4 OP gets buried.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I agree about crying and moaning. It's hard to get behind someone who's bitching non-stop. He's becoming stale, that's for sure, but I would not call him boring yet.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Big Dante said:


> inb4 OP gets buried.


Lol this


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

oh god.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I suspect WWE won't let Punk's "You guys are still best friends, quit acting and trying to pull the wool over everybody's eyes!" gig deteriorate into something akin to, "It's my _deeestiny!!_"

It's, I want to think/hope, a rough patch in an angle that is currently simmering.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't blame Punk but the WWE nowadays always has stupid talk segment like this

If it was 10 years ago, Punk, HHH and Nash would brawl in the ring and end up with blood, stretcher and ambulance


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Romanista said:


> I don't blame Punk but the WWE nowadays always has stupid talk segment like this
> 
> If it was 10 years ago, Punk, HHH and Nash would brawl in the ring and end up with blood, stretcher and ambulance


Yeah that would cool, its a shame they have like glaad and such with them. like dont get me wrong glaad and that no bullying thing is working but in the wrestling world, it just doesent have any business there.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Romanista said:


> I don't blame Punk but the WWE nowadays always has stupid talk segment like this
> 
> If it was 10 years ago, Punk, HHH and Nash would brawl in the ring and end up with blood, stretcher and ambulance


Come on, now. Russo and co. loaded Raw with so much promo time back in the day that the matches that followed almost _always_ were either shortchanged or in a lot of cases, didn't even happen because the promos ran overtime in their schedule. There's a lot of talking today. If anything, there was even more 10+ years ago.


----------



## KokoBJobbed (Mar 30, 2008)

Punk is talented and can be entertaining in small doses. But when given too much mic time he does get very boring as he whines on and on while trying to be funny which he's not.


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

For you? He's boring
Everyone else? He's exciting

We win


----------



## kazoo (Mar 3, 2011)

Punks cool they just need to take a few minutes away for
other stars to speak n shine cause true it does get stale after
awhile of doing the same stuff.


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

At first, Punk was recgonised as a savior for the current WWE Product. And sure, Punk is fantastic, but he isn't that great to save the WWE. McMahon has to captilize on this so called "reality era" before they lose the grip of it. Quite frankly, they lost me at the Nash/HHH/Punk feud when the whole text message was mentioned, (even though I am still excited to see Punk vs HHH at NOC).

But, is CM Punk boring? Heck no, he's the greatest thing to happen to this business in a long, long time. But, if the WWE fail to move in the way CM Punk is, the WWE is not only going to bury a great opportunity, but they might bury Punk in the progress...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

capat, is that you?? lol


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Without any shoots he is boring.i agree


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree with Mr OP


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

Punk reminds me of the sort of guy who would not get invited to a party, and then spend weeks bitching about it to anyone who will listen, acting like he didn't want to go anyway. Then it will transpire that his invitation just got lost, and he will be the first person to arrive at the party.

Something about him just stinks to high heaven of douchebaggery, and I doubt he will ever be able to connect with a mainstream audience as a face. Unless this angle leads to him selling out and becoming a heel corporate champion I think he could easily begin to slip down the card.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

just shut up because he is the reason of all this change in WWE right now and without the show would have been boring as shit.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Sometimes i feel.. People here deserve a John Cena era!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

ArcticMonkeys said:


> Punk is so boring. The casuals don't like him. He is always crying and moaning. I hope HHH beats him up and he goes to be a stupid midcarder he is supposed to be.


You must be a Cena mark huh?


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Shawn Morrison said:


> just shut up because he is the reason of all this change in WWE right now and without the show would have been boring as shit.


Lol and what change would that be


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

ArcticMonkeys said:


> Punk is so boring. The casuals don't like him. He is always crying and moaning. I hope HHH beats him up and he goes to be a stupid midcarder he is supposed to be.


Agree.
smartass attitude, desperate to be cool, "inside references" that nobody understand, thinks he's funny which obviously he's not, look like a homeless junkie, boring long promos and like you said, the casuals don't care about him.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

TheGreatOne11 said:


> Lol and what change would that be


So you think all the things that changed between MITB and Summerslam are nothing? and would have happened without Punk giving that excellent promo that got him suspended?


----------



## Heckrashi (Feb 26, 2011)

This thread is correct.
CM Punk marks are pathetic.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

op is obviously a john cena mark and is pissed his homeboy got beat at two consecutive pay per views!


----------



## Heckrashi (Feb 26, 2011)

AMxPunk said:


> For you? He's boring
> Everyone else? He's exciting
> 
> We win


I think its Vice versa.... He gets soft pops, even boos. Boring chants are starting to come up


----------



## rennlc (Feb 22, 2011)

Punk has definitely lost some steam along with this whole angle with HHH. With Cena it seemed personal and real to an extent. I couldn't wait to see what happened next. With HHH, it's just been a lot of name calling over assumptions about each other while they slowly progress their mini soap business drama toward Lauranitus's attempt to "take over" the daily operations of the company. It's just "status quo" as Punk would say. Maybe it'll go somewhere but it's unlikely.


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

Pop Tatari said:


> op is obviously a john cena mark and is pissed his homeboy got beat at two consecutive pay per views!


Really? Or does he just think Punk is boring?


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

Jesus "Flipping" Christ. The real question is will the Internet Fans ever be happy?. Although the answer is easy. Its a no. Funny thing is that most people complain about things are getting stale, but the threads and moaning is more stale than anything in wrestling today.

Anyway On-Topic. I still find CM Punk great. Have since 2004, and i doubt that it will change for me.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

L-U-D said:


> Really? Or does he just think Punk is boring?


CM punk is never boring and any one who does has been asleep!


----------



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

As a fan, not a mark but a fan of Punk I admit he is beginning to get stale very quickly.

However, in my opinion the worst part of the Punk/HHH/Nash segments is Kevin Nash. He has absolutely no dominating presence even standing 7ft and powerbombing Punk, he just doesn't seem a worthy victim for Punk if you will in his big push and all. His acting is shocking to say the least.

I suppose CM Punk's bitching is how he's gotten his sudden acclaim and 'over-ness' since his first promo on the WWE. If it worked then, why stop now? The casuals will warm to him eventually, much like Orton I suppose.

IMHO though, it's mainly Nash. He can GTFO.


----------



## SimbaTGO (Mar 29, 2011)

Actually i never saw CM Punk whining and moaning.
I only saw him wisely and critically saying some truth abouth this business.

But to know that, one hast to listen to that what he says, and think about it.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

mcc4374 said:


> As a fan, not a mark but a fan of Punk I admit he is beginning to get stale very quickly.
> 
> However, in my opinion the worst part of the Punk/HHH/Nash segments is Kevin Nash. He has absolutely no dominating presence even standing 7ft and powerbombing Punk, he just doesn't seem a worthy victim for Punk if you will in his big push and all. His acting is shocking to say the least.
> 
> ...


When a wrestler gets big and gets a lot of attention this forum shits on them!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

If CM Punk is boring.. what was WWE before his promo?.. Lets suppose CM Punk never cut that promo, wrestled Cena and left the WWE. Do you think WWE would be more entertaining? Same old Cena shit would be still going on, never quit never back down etc etc etc. Feeding all the midcard heels to Cena was not entertaining to me, THAT was boring. Atleast WWE is doing something different. Before CM Punk storyline, there was NOTHING entertaining other than a few good matches by DB, Ziggler or ADR.

Rock's return, first few weeks of Nexus and CM Punk are the only entertaining things WWE has done in recent memory. But you people love the same old shit too much i guess.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

It's really funny to think that many people want things in an instant that they don't give much time on just about everything. It's not even over a year that this thing has started so why call it stale and boring already, maybe if it took very long to capitalize on just about everything then go ahead, fire away with the stale and all that stuff. I think imo this is one of the best things they've had in recent years and I have no problem watching it every week. If you don't like what you see, then change the channel. Simple as that.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

L-U-D said:


> Punk reminds me of the sort of guy who would not get invited to a party, and then spend weeks bitching about it to anyone who will listen, acting like he didn't want to go anyway. Then it will transpire that his invitation just got lost, and he will be the first person to arrive at the party.


That's a brilliant analogy. They're just so set on trying to make him cool and clever that he ends up being this smarmy know it all tool that's annoying to listen to. 

Not only that, he never actually gets physical. He's been talking for weeks about beating up Nash, yet Nash lies on the ground after being punched by Triple H. Wouldn't Punk want to get a few punches in too? Instead, he taunts Nash and does nothing. I thought you wanted to beat the fuck out of this guy, but you're going to let him leave the company unharmed.

Put the spotlight back on _vintage_ 2011 WWE. Del Rio/Cena, Truth/Miz et al. These are enjoyable stories. Stop trying to be the Attitude Era again WWE, it's not working at all.


----------



## Heckrashi (Feb 26, 2011)

Pop Tatari said:


> When a wrestler gets big and gets a lot of attention this forum shits on them!


No. Not for Punk. He can't stop whining! The beauty of shooting is that it happens very rarely. Punk does it all the time. He's killing what we call a gimmick.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

rcc said:


> That's a brilliant analogy. They're just so set on trying to make him cool and clever that he ends up being this smarmy know it all tool that's annoying to listen to.
> 
> Not only that, he never actually gets physical. He's been talking for weeks about beating up Nash, yet Nash lies on the ground after being punched by Triple H. Wouldn't Punk want to get a few punches in too? Instead, he taunts Nash and does nothing. I thought you wanted to beat the fuck out of this guy, but you're going to let him leave the company unharmed.
> 
> Put the spotlight back on _vintage_ 2011 WWE. *Del Rio/Cena,* Truth/Miz et al. *These are enjoyable stories*. Stop trying to be the Attitude Era again WWE, it's not working at all.


Lol


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

ArcticMonkeys said:


> Punk is so boring. *The casuals don't like him.*


You see, as soon as you mention other people it devalues your entire argument because it makes you seem like you're just trying to bash him, instead of getting your opinion across.

I don't find CM Punk boring at all. I don't think his storyline is the most interesting thing on RAW right now, but he's not boring to me by a long shot.


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

zkorejo said:


> Rock's return, first few weeks of Nexus and CM Punk*'s first promo* are the only entertaining things WWE has done in recent memory. But you people love the same old shit too much i guess.


Agree, apart from the bit in bold I added.

Punk's original shoot promo was one of the most awesome things I have seen on WWE tv, so credit to him and the writers for that. Since then though, he has been boring and phony with a dash of cringeworthy (snowangels, slapstick throwup humour, and his one insult about the purse.) So much for the pipebomb.

Now I tune into to Raw to see Punk GTS an entire audience.

IMO its the same thing we've seen time and time again, eg Shaemus suddenly wins WWE title, then isn't a thread for the next year. Punk got put at the forefront of things too quickly, and is now being left to parody himself, without having being afforded any real character development, in or out of the ring, over the last 2 years.

He debuted with his magnum opus and now has nowhere to go.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

L-U-D said:


> Agree, apart from the bit in bold I added.
> 
> Punk's original shoot promo was one of the most awesome things I have seen on WWE tv, so credit to him and the writers for that. Since then though, he has been boring and phony with a dash of cringeworthy (snowangels, slapstick throwup humour, and his one insult about the purse.) So much for the pipebomb.
> 
> ...


I agree, but its not as much boring as Cena's main event feuds IMO. Plus the story has not ended yet, things will change. A storyline that has been repetitive since 3 months and MAY get better is still better than what Cena has been doing since last 6 years with all of the WWE's emphasis on Cena and his tales of bravery.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

KokoBJobbed said:


> Punk is talented and can be entertaining in small doses. But when given too much mic time he does get very boring as he whines on and on while trying to be funny which he's not.


Which is why I've found myself actually genuinely laughing in a number of skits he's been in over the last number of weeks. I do have a sense of humor last time I checked and should know what's funny or just simply ludicrous. 

CM Punk is at an all time HIGH in terms of entertainment value and if honestly someone finds him to be boring now? Change the fucking channel, 'cause you just don't have a clue.


----------



## Heckrashi (Feb 26, 2011)

L-U-D said:


> Agree, apart from the bit in bold I added.
> 
> Punk's original shoot promo was one of the most awesome things I have seen on WWE tv, so credit to him and the writers for that. Since then though, he has been boring and phony with a dash of cringeworthy (snowangels, slapstick throwup humour, and his one insult about the purse.) So much for the pipebomb.
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

fpalm every day a new punk thread about the exact same thing....


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

I wouldn't consider myself a smark, but if I am simply for being on here, then I was a casual fan for over a month worth of Raws and PPV's since MITB, and I thought CM Punk kicked ass! so to say casual fans don't like him is rubbish. You simply have no real idea how many fans he has. I keep hearing that CM Punk sells out his merchandise in matters of days or whatever. I'm pretty sure those sales *are not* a total result of smarks avalanching toward WWE retail outlets hahaha

For those who say, "boring." You are entitled to your opinion. So am I and here it is:

The idea that anybody in WWE can get boring in a matter of months... well, I don't think the Attitude Era would've lasted very long if all fans were like you guys. I love wrestling, please don't question that, but The Rock, Stone Cold, Road Dogg, Bad Ass Billy Gun, Kurt Angle... hell 90% of wrestlers repeated themselves or made similiar points week in week out.

"Stone Cold don't give a rat's ass who he fights!"

I heard Austin say this every week he had a microphone. But I mean, I loved it. And so did a hell of a lot of people. Once HHH started getting repetitive, "I am the Game! And I am that damn good." the crowd started saying it along with him and kids at school would say his catchphrase.

This idea of boring/repetition has kinda been a signiture style of WWE from when I was a kid.

CM Punk is repeating his themes to drill them into the veiwers head for when the plotline takes a deep swerve. I'm pretty sure that he won't be saying the same things forever, but he has to be relevant to the current storyline he is in.

Conclusion:

You have some guys like, "Oh things are happening too quickly..." and then you have guys saying, "Oh, things are happening to slowly, it's boring..."

Fact of the matter is, YOU probably couldn't do it any better. And you're the only one suffering by thinking you could do it better, because while you are sat there analyzing how YOU would do things if you had the intelligence and fire to create a multi-million dollar business... There are millions and millions of people having a great time watching the show.

I feel sorry for you


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

xenon_ said:


> I feel sorry for you


It's a shame you had to end your post in such an arrogant way, otherwise I agree with everything you said.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

I never find him boring, the guy has a ton of charisma and is a great mic worker. Ive no idea why he seems to have a lot of haters on here


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

I just look at the join date of the OP - recently I've learnt never to take anything anybody who joined last month or this month says seriously. This is probably just messejaxon again anyway. Either that, or people are just signing up to make anti-Punk threads. As for Punk, no he's not boring, and like someone else said, if anybody thinks he's boring, they should get a clue or probably stop watching altogether.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

L-U-D said:


> It's a shame you had to end your post in such an arrogant way, otherwise I agree with everything you said.


Arrogance but it's also honesty. I truly do feel sorry for them. I mean, I feel sorry for movie critics who pay to see a movie and then can't sit back and enjoy it because they have to analyze and critique it.

If you're watching wrestling, unhappy with it, and still watching it, then I feel sorry for you.

But you're right, it is arrogant.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Punk's character to me, seems like the kind of guy who was never accepted by the jocks and 'cool' kids at high school and therefore got bullied and laughed at alot. So he's fed up with being shitted on so he tries to act cool and be rebellious to teachers (Triple H) to win them over and hang around with them. In other words a louded mouth guy who tries to be cool to win over people who are 'cooler' and bigger then him. If you catch my drift.

Very much similar to a scene from 'Rebel Without a Cause', with James Dean's character when they are on the field trip to the Observatory before he bumps into Sal Mineo's character. Anybody who has seen it will know exactly what i'm on about.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

I like both Punk and HHH but I hope HHH beats the living hell out of Punk and wins with a badass pedigree.


----------



## ArcticMonkeys (Sep 2, 2011)

xenon_ said:


> I wouldn't consider myself a smark, but if I am simply for being on here, then I was a casual fan for over a month worth of Raws and PPV's since MITB, and I thought CM Punk kicked ass! so to say casual fans don't like him is rubbish. You simply have no real idea how many fans he has. I keep hearing that CM Punk sells out his merchandise in matters of days or whatever. I'm pretty sure those sales *are not* a total result of smarks avalanching toward WWE retail outlets hahaha
> 
> For those who say, "boring." You are entitled to your opinion. So am I and here it is:
> 
> ...


You feel sorry for me don't cause I don't give a fuck


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

I think that most Punk fans like myself would disagree with you but I can understand the rest finding him boring


----------



## DrunkHobbit (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't really find Punk boring but I do find him hard to root for. For me personally he comes across as a smarky douchbag with a massive ego sometimes (both in and out of WWE). My favourite alltime wrestler is the Rock who definitely could also be accused of being an egotistical douchbag but I found that when Rock played that role he still came across as likeable...maybe cause he did it in a goofy and, in my opinion, funny way. I don't really find CM Punk funny at all.

One minor pet peeve that annoys me is when CM Punk continues to talk after the music of another wrestler hits. It's happend a few times with HHH...he should give the other guy a chance to get his pop from the crowd.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

DrunkHobbit said:


> I don't really find Punk boring but I do find him hard to root for. For me personally he comes across as a smarky douchbag with a massive ego sometimes (both in and out of WWE). My favourite alltime wrestler is the Rock who definitely could also be accused of being an egotistical douchbag but I found that when Rock played that role he still came across as likeable...maybe cause he did it in a goofy and, in my opinion, funny way. I don't really find CM Punk funny at all.
> *
> One minor pet peeve that annoys me is when CM Punk continues to talk after the music of another wrestler hits. It's happend a few times with HHH...he should give the other guy a chance to get his pop from the crowd*.


Well that's probably part of his acting like an asshole character.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

i totally agree Drew Mcintyre should take his place!


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

The promo's are getting stale, but Punk himself isn't. He's still the best thing going in the company. He's still probably the best on the mic even if the content is getting a bit silly, but thats probably creative's fault not Punk's. He's still one of the best in ring workers in the company aswell and his matches are always pretty good to great. I am getting a bit tired of these promo's between Punk/HHH/Nash though. I think once this is all over and Punk starts a feud with someone else we won't have to worry about it. Punk/HHH should be great though.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

how can anyone find punk boring hes the main reason i watch wwe at the moment. punk is awesome on the mic very entertaining 

op please dont say now your a cena fan as saying punk is boring and cena is exciting is very confusing to me


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

The band Artic Monkeys is great, your opinion however.. is not.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

This is no different than the NWO doing the same thing over, and over. Perhaps you forgot about all the same ways Austin you used to end every Raw with a Stunner, and beer. The Rock constantly telling us how much he likes pie. It's common in all of wrestling. Stop watching.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Another Newbie making the same thread. Capat, Is that you


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Stone Cold is boring, all he did was stunner people and drink beer

The Rock was boring, all he did was spout cathphrases and did 5 moves

Its not hard to take great things and purposfully make them sound boring. This thread is evidence that the IWC will never be happy.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

CM PUNK > The current wwe roster.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Shawn Morrison said:


> So you think all the things that changed between MITB and Summerslam are nothing? and would have happened without Punk giving that excellent promo that got him suspended?


what changed between MITB and Summerslam?


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

If a guy doesn't like someone on here thats his/her right. You guys dont seem to mind trolling TNA or making disgusting comments about Melina but if someone has enough balls to say he isn't down with the status quo on here he is a troll or should stop watching.

Don't be such hypocrites.

Comparing Punks whining and recent just bland actions doesn't cut it when talking about Austin or the Rock. Austin threw the belt away. Austin attacked Vince in a hospital, it wasn't stunner and beer only. Same with the Rock.

Punk has the potential to go far. But this storyline now is about Trips and Nash and if you dont get that you are fooling yourself.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

jblvdx said:


> Stone Cold is boring, all he did was stunner people and drink beer
> 
> The Rock was boring, all he did was spout cathphrases and did 5 moves
> 
> Its not hard to take great things and purposfully make them sound boring. This thread is evidence that the IWC will never be happy.


this


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

obvious troll is obvious


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

bubz123 said:


> The promo's are getting stale, but Punk himself isn't. He's still the best thing going in the company. *He's still probably the best on the mic* even if the content is getting a bit silly, but thats probably creative's fault not Punk's. He's still one of the best in ring workers in the company aswell and his matches are always pretty good to great. I am getting a bit tired of these promo's between Punk/HHH/Nash though. I think once this is all over and Punk starts a feud with someone else we won't have to worry about it. Punk/HHH should be great though.


The Miz says hello


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

Cm Punk isn't boring , he is overshadowed by the HHH vs Nash thing going on. And i'm not sure what he could use more to make his point. 

There is for me not enough swerve in the storyline for Punk wich i think is a shame.
Forgetting the whole angle after NoC would be a great idea if they are still going this way. 

And after NoC they should let Punk feud with DelRio or Miz for the belt.


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

I do not think Punk is boring......Yet. I do find it funny that the fans who hate Cena do not realize that Punk's new character was at it's most exciting when he was feuding with Cena. I hate to be repetitious, but what does he do after he wins his feud against corporate and then has nothing to complain about? Any storyline he does after this one has to be seen as a downfall compared to the worked shoots he does now.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

HHH is the GOAT said:


> The Miz says hello


Punk is better than Miz on the mic mate.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

HHH is the GOAT said:


> The Miz says hello


Yes, The Miz is very good on the mic, happy now?


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

2Slick said:


> Which is why I've found myself actually genuinely laughing in a number of skits he's been in over the last number of weeks. I do have a sense of humor last time I checked and should know what's funny or just simply ludicrous.
> 
> CM Punk is at an all time HIGH in terms of entertainment value and if honestly someone finds him to be boring now? Change the fucking channel, 'cause you just don't have a clue.


If you find things like Ass asin funny, then there is something wrong with you.

The only thing Punk said that was funny imo was when he talked about the text his sister sent him about Nash. Thats it!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

lol op
anyways the only other interesting thing in wwe besides punk is probably rturth then this HHH/nash thing and then the rock and 50 miles down the road mark Henry followed by a trailing and barely interesting orton.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

greaz taker! said:


> Punk is better than Miz on the mic mate.


No not really.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Fuck Arctic Monkeys, they are boring as fuck.

All you other people who like them, don't get mad. This is just to get a rise out of the stupid ass OP. I haven't even heard an AM song in my entire life to form an opinion.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

HHH is the GOAT said:


> If you find things like Ass asin funny, then there is something wrong with you.
> 
> The only thing Punk said that was funny imo was when he talked about the text his sister sent him about Nash. Thats it!




look at the HHH mark getting upset...


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

HHH is the GOAT said:


> No not really.


erm yes really


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

dynastynyy said:


> look at the HHH mark getting upset...


The Ass asin line was just toilet humour. You wouldnt understand. It's easy to make kids like you laugh


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

HHH is the GOAT said:


> The Ass asin line was just toilet humour. You wouldnt understand. It's easy to make kids like you laugh


Yes, because Stone Cold never said he's going to whip someones ass every week. Also The Rock never said that He's going to lay the smackdown on someones candy ass, or shove something up their candy ass or monkey ass etc.

Peoples arguments are so ass backwards (see what i did there)


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

jblvdx said:


> Yes, because Stone Cold never said he's going to whip someones ass every week. Also The Rock never said that He's going to lay the smackdown on someones candy ass, or shove something up their candy ass or monkey ass etc.
> 
> Peoples arguments are so ass backwards (see what i did there)


Austin and Rocks stuff people reacted too year after year and they'll still chant along with those two no matter how repeated their catchphrases are. thats what u call longevity

CM Punk's 'shocking' one liners seem to get no reaction at all anymore

u can see how far guys like Austin and Rock truely are even over after a Decade compared to guys like punk whos already struggling in just a matter of weeks into this..


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

D17 said:


> Punk's character to me, seems like the kind of guy who was never accepted by the jocks and 'cool' kids at high school and therefore got bullied and laughed at alot. So he's fed up with being shitted on so he tries to act cool and be rebellious to teachers (Triple H) to win them over and hang around with them. In other words a louded mouth guy who tries to be cool to win over people who are 'cooler' and bigger then him. If you catch my drift.
> 
> Very much similar to a scene from 'Rebel Without a Cause', with James Dean's character when they are on the field trip to the Observatory before he bumps into Sal Mineo's character. Anybody who has seen it will know exactly what i'm on about.


This, he just seems like a mix of a troll and a geek/outcast trying his hardest to be cool and he comes across as a dweeb while doing so.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm glad alot of you are finally waking up and realizing that Punk isn't versatile on the mic. All it took was 3 months for people to get bored with him on the mic. He doesn't know how to hold an audience like the greats can. That's just the way it is. And this is with whom you all say is better than The Gawd Dwayne? *scoffs with head shake*


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

If punk didn't do what he did, we would have 100x more hate threads on cena and on wwe not having a good product, at least they are trying :\


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

CMpunk seems to be getting a great reaction to me from almost everybody in the arenas and he is the most over character on raw (unless you count the boos at cena as being over) . He is the only guy i hear people chanting his name (and they were loud last Monday) so i don't see how he is loosing steam. It seems the opposite to me despite the WWE booking him against mega babyfaces so he must be doing something right . *plus the merahcandise continues to sell like hotcakes) .


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

fulcizombie said:


> CMpunk seems to be getting a great reaction to me from almost everybody in the arenas and he is the most over character on raw (unless you count the boos at cena as being over) . He is the only guy i hear people chanting his name (and they were loud last Monday) so i don't see how he is loosing steam. It seems the opposite to me despite the WWE booking him against mega babyfaces so he must be doing something right . *plus the merahcandise continues to sell like hotcakes) .


agreed


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

so are all of the cm punk haters posters who joined right after the mitb ppv?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Premeditated said:


> I'm glad alot of you are finally waking up and realizing that Punk isn't versatile on the mic. All it took was 3 months for people to get bored with him on the mic. He doesn't know how to hold an audience like the greats can. That's just the way it is. And this is with whom you all say is better than The Gawd Dwayne? *scoffs with head shake*


Yeah... cause Rocky didn't stand out there night after night and spout the exact same lines..... O wait... that is being versatile according to some people here.

If you really want boring how about we look at ADR/Cena with the wonderful SuperCena making his presence known the past couple of weeks. That is truly boring.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Preme is just jealous


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> Preme is just jealous


what do I have to be jealous about, FRIEND?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

dunno maybe because hes made it from a geek to the hottest thing in pro wrestling? your signature gave me some hints


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Yeah... cause Rocky didn't stand out there night after night and spout the exact same lines..... O wait... that is being versatile according to some people here.
> 
> If you really want boring how about we look at ADR/Cena with the wonderful SuperCena making his presence known the past couple of weeks. That is truly boring.


The Rock knew how to piss people off, when he was a heel. He knows how to work a crowd whether he's face or heel. Something Punk can't do. He could barely even get a chant in his matches with Truth and The Miz. The Miz was the one getting alot of chants in their match. On top of that the guy just talks, there is nothing that stands out about him when he is speaking. You can try to bag on the Rock's catchphrases if you want but those stood out. When people leave the arena after Raw, nobody can remember what he says. He just goes on long rants and banters but it isn't getting over. On top of that he's been trying too hard to be funny and coll lately with the jokes, majority of the time, they've got zero responses.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Premed is back. Can't wait for the raw ratings.
I swear to god the first hour of raw was so fucking bad no way they did better than a 2.5


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Honestly, Kevin Nash needs to be removed from this feud before it dies even more. He's been stinking up this shit for the past 3 weeks. When he cut his first promo, I assumed he was drunk so, I gave him the benefit of the doubt, but got damn, he's atrocious. I don't like this HHH vs Nash think while it's leaving Punk as the 3rd wheel. Especially since the feud is suppose to be about him vs WWE management. But now things are getting too personal. Last but not least, they need to let Punk start kicking some ass and pulling some stunts. Now all they do is talk in the opening, Cripple H comes out, than Nash's boring ass comes out and borings it some more. Then Punk gets a match. Why do they keep having him in matches with people that don't have anything to do with the feuds anyways? Hell, put Luaranitis ass in the ring so punk can decimate.


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> The Rock knew how to piss people off, when he was a heel. He knows how to work a crowd whether he's face or heel.* Something Punk can't do*. *He could barely even get a chant in his matches with Truth and The Miz. The Miz was the one getting alot of chants in their match.* On top of that the guy just talks, there is nothing that stands out about him when he is speaking. You can try to bag on the Rock's catchphrases if you want but those stood out.*When people leave the arena after Raw, nobody can remember what he says.* *He just goes on long rants and banters but it isn't getting over. **On top of that he's been trying too hard to be funny and coll lately with the jokes, majority of the time, they've got zero responses.*


*(lies) *

its really funny you cant proof your points and i see 100% jealousy ..


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Premeditated said:


> Honestly, Kevin Nash needs to be removed from this feud before it dies even more. He's been stinking up this shit for the past 3 weeks. When he cut his first promo, I assumed he was drunk so, I gave him the benefit of the doubt, but got damn, he's atrocious. I don't like this HHH vs Nash think while it's leaving Punk as the 3rd wheel. Especially since the feud is suppose to be about him vs WWE management. But now things are getting too personal. Last but not least, they need to let Punk start kicking some ass and pulling some stunts. Now all they do is talk in the opening, Cripple H comes out, than Nash's boring ass comes out and borings it some more. Then Punk gets a match. Why do they keep having him in matches with people that don't have anything to do with the feuds anyways? Hell, put Luaranitis ass in the ring so punk can decimate.


I actually have to agree with this for the most part... Nash has been a drag on this thing outside of the initial interference. And I just can't see him playing second fiddle to Johnny Ace or Punk or whoever takes over after HHH loses if he loses.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

Correction, Kevin Nash and 90% of the WWE roster are boring.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Brave Nash said:


> *(lies) *
> 
> its really funny you cant proof your points and i see 100% jealousy ..


182,000


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> The Rock knew how to piss people off, when he was a heel. He knows how to work a crowd whether he's face or heel. Something Punk can't do. He could barely even get a chant in his matches with Truth and The Miz. The Miz was the one getting alot of chants in their match. On top of that the guy just talks, there is nothing that stands out about him when he is speaking. You can try to bag on the Rock's catchphrases if you want but those stood out. When people leave the arena after Raw, nobody can remember what he says. He just goes on long rants and banters but it isn't getting over. *On top of that he's been trying too hard to be funny and coll lately with the jokes, majority of the time, they've got zero responses.*


He's also full of shit, especially with the "click" joke, because after SS Nash's segment did a 3.7, bigger than anything he has ever done .


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> 182,000


hahahaha 182,000 here we go again fpalm ..


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

Two Words.. Punk Boring?

What?

CM Punk is pure gold in the mic, in the actions, and everything, on this lame "Status quo" of cena Overcoming the odds and going for the championship..

The voice of the voiceless is awesome, bottom line.
Who doesn't like him, just go and watch TNA!


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> He's also full of shit, especially with the "click" joke, because after SS Nash's segment did a 3.7, bigger than anything he has ever done .


there is legends that did not draw like your buddy the rock.. in my opinion hes nothing without his catchphrases end of story..


----------



## Bruze (Sep 23, 2006)

i am a cm punk fan, and dont get me wrong i find his stuff entertaining, but lately its been the same shit week in and week out, its come to a point where i keep thinking im watching repeats. its interesting that he is the main spotlight on raw, but there exposing him to much, to many segments in ring and backstage. PIPE BOMB !


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Bruze said:


> i am a cm punk fan, and dont get me wrong i find his stuff entertaining, but lately its been the same shit week in and week out, its come to a point where i keep thinking im watching repeats. its interesting that he is the main spotlight on raw, but there exposing him to much, to many segments in ring and backstage. PIPE BOMB !


Blame the lazy shit creative.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Brave Nash said:


> there is legends that did not draw like your buddy the rock.. in my opinion hes nothing without his catchphrases end of story..


It's not about The Rock, get over it kid. 
Although I'm not sure if you were born when he was in wrestling.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Brave Nash said:


> there is legends that did not draw like your buddy the rock.. in my opinion hes nothing without his catchphrases end of story..


:lmao:lmao:lmao

even you don't believe this trash you just wrote. You only posted it because you're hurt and aggy.

meanwhile 182,000. Marinate on that for a second.


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

This damn website is never happy. Supercena is back so enjoy.


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> It's not about The Rock, get over it kid.
> Although I'm not sure if you were born when he was in wrestling.


no kid its all about the rock, dont even understand what segment you're talking about?

Nash segment punk was involved in it so he wasnt alone, i dont need to proof anything to you give me one 
fuckin night in the wwe that he didnt use his catchphrases, its so predictable i already knew what will 
he say when he comes back.. plus i know what is talent i know and i see it in punk more than in the rock..


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Brave Nash said:


> no kid its all about the rock, dont even understand what segment you're talking about?
> 
> Nash segment punk was involved in it so he wasnt alone, i dont need to proof anything to you give me one
> fuckin night in the wwe that he didnt use his catchphrases, its so predictable i already knew what will
> he say when he comes back.. plus i know what is talent i know and i see it in punk more than in the rock..


Meanwhile, you have Goldberg and Batista as your top 2. bhwahahahaha.

You should be a talent scout. lol.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Brave Nash said:


> no kid its all about the rock, dont even understand what segment you're talking about?
> 
> Nash segment punk was involved in it so he wasnt alone, i dont need to proof anything to you give me one
> fuckin night in the wwe that he didnt use his catchphrases, its so predictable i already knew what will
> he say when he comes back.. *plus i know what is talent i know and i see* it in punk more than in the rock..





> My Top Wrestlers of All Time:
> 1. Batista
> 2. Goldberg


:lmao

Get over it kid, the thread is "CM Punk is boring".


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> Meanwhile, you have Goldberg and Batista as your top 2. bhwahahahaha.
> 
> You should be a talent scout. lol.


goldberg was an American football player plus hes a legend he entertain me in the ring thats it.. 
Batista i grow up liking him he had great matches with triple h, undertaker, edge, shawn michaels .etc tho the best match
he had was with the undertaker they never had a bad match and hes the one who saved smackdown look at smackdown right know it sucks..
and he was also a great heel owned john cena but wwe screwed him ..

Plus its not a talent list as much as its a fav list..


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Punk is far from boring. But given his current schtick, he's just hard to root for like somebody already pointed out. Nobody wants an asshole to triumph. He also needs a clear cut heel to work against because putting him against HHH simply isn't going to work so long as Trips stays as he is. He's too beloved for the fans to turn on him and Punk making personal attacks is just adding to his douchey persona.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Brave Nash said:


> goldberg was an American football player plus hes a legend he entertain me in the ring thats it..
> Batista i grow up liking him he had great matches with triple h, undertaker, edge, shawn michaels .etc tho the best match
> he had was with the undertaker they never had a bad match and hes the one who saved smackdown look at smackdown right know it sucks..
> and he was also a great heel owned john cena but wwe screwed him ..
> ...


bwhahahahaha


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Brave Nash said:


> there is legends that did not draw like your buddy the rock.. in my opinion hes nothing without his catchphrases end of story..


Yeah he was repetitive with them catchphrases and guess what people loved him for it. Punk ought to try this and who knows one day people might respond to him the way they responded to Rock


----------



## FoundYouForever (Aug 30, 2011)

Not boring, just running out of cheap gags to keep the crowd amused. I miss the mid-2009 promos...


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> bwhahahahaha


goldberg owned the rock in the ring bwhahahaha.. so same with you wwe was never about talents ex: john cena, is he talented ? so same with the rock


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

How dare you diss the IWC's John Cena.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Brave Nash said:


> goldberg owned the rock in the ring bwhahahaha.. so same with you wwe was never about talents ex: john cena, is he talented ? so same with the rock


That's why last time we seen Goldberg, he was booed out the WWE along with Lesner. What does Goldberg being an NFL player have to do with talents in the WWE? Do you really want me to pull up The Rock's accomplishments and talents outside of wrestling. 

Anyways's Punk might be a better wrestler than The Rock. But that doesn't matter in the WWE because the Rock has more 5 star matches in the E than Punk. U Mad? Wrestler moves is the only thing Punk has over The Rock.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> That's why last time we seen Goldberg, he was booed out the WWE along with Lesner. What does Goldberg being an NFL player have to do with talents in the WWE? Do you really want me to pull up The Rock's accomplishments and talents outside of wrestling.
> 
> Anyways's Punk might be a better wrestler than The Rock. But that doesn't matter in the WWE because the Rock has more 5 star matches in the E than Punk. U Mad? Wrestler moves is the only thing Punk has over The Rock.


The Rock is also better in the ring. in 6 years Punk has 2-3 good matches? lol.


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> :lmao
> 
> Get over it kid, the thread is "CM Punk is boring".


oh really than why did you bring up kevin nash in this thread ( nash segment draws 3.7 after SS) really? you mean the segment that punk was involved in what an idiot..


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Brave Nash said:


> oh really than why did you bring up kevin nash in this thread ( nash segment draws 3.7 after SS) really? you mean the segment that punk was involved in what an idiot..


there is no need to call anybody offensive names and terms. You should be mature and know better than that.

However, the man is right. Before the Nash fiasco, Punk segments weren't even cracking close to 3.7. But when a legend come, he gets the highest segment he's ever had. And we are suppose to believe it's because of Punk? Child Please.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

You can't talk about boring with that username OP


----------



## thunderblood (Jun 28, 2011)

I like Punk,but I do think his speeches have become a bit stale lately. He's acting like a hipster now with all his "I'm so different!".
But still,he's the most entertaining one in WWE at the moment.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Premeditated said:


> there is no need to call anybody offensive names and terms. You should be mature and know better than that.
> 
> However, the man is right. Before the Nash fiasco, Punk segments weren't even cracking close to 3.7. But when a legend come, he gets the highest segment he's ever had. And we are suppose to believe it's because of Punk? Child Please.


Punks shoot has garned over 135,000,000 hits on youtube, The next week Raw was the most DVR'd raw this year, the Vince and Punk contract signing had the second biggest rise in viewers on Raw this year, Punk and Cena mainevevnt on Raw drew over 1 million viewers with no overun, I could go on, and I bet all those are nothing to do with Punk right?


----------



## get hogan out (Apr 7, 2011)

He's the best thing in WWE right now.

That's how bad WWE has become.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> The Rock is also better in the ring. in 6 years Punk has 2-3 good matches? lol.


I know right. Where do people get this idea of Rock being bad in the ring? 

In exactly what way? 

On the other hand, what is it about Punk's ring work that makes him better? 

These questions are never answered


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> there is no need to call anybody offensive names and terms. You should be mature and know better than that.
> 
> *However, the man is right.* Before the Nash fiasco, Punk segments weren't even cracking close to 3.7. But when a legend come, he gets the highest segment he's ever had.* And we are suppose to believe it's because of Punk? Child Please.*


Its because of both not nash him self only big different, im not saying its because of punk only than i will be an idiot just like 
Rock316AE, thats defiantly because of both everyone was interested in what will happen when punk and nash meet each other in the ring 
after the SS attack! same with rock and cena..


----------



## DrunkHobbit (Sep 1, 2011)

jblvdx said:


> Punks shoot has garned over 135,000,000 hits on youtube, The next week Raw was the most DVR'd raw this year, the Vince and Punk contract signing had the second biggest rise in viewers on Raw this year, Punk and Cena mainevevnt on Raw drew over 1 million viewers with no overun, I could go on, and I bet all those are nothing to do with Punk right?


I don't think the 135 mil number is accurate, do you have a link? I think you may have meant 1.35 million. That's pretty good but a lot of wrestling videos have millions of hits. If you add up all the hits for the Rock Return (including the deleted video that had like 3 mil) then it would be like 7 million or so. 

Raw being DVR'd so much that week also had a lot to do with the fact that it was 4th of July weekend. That particular Raw was the lowest rated since October of 2010, so it makes sense that a lot of people DVR'd it. I don't think it drew in any new viewers if you consider the fact it was the lowest rated of the year.

As for viewership increases, you also have to give credit to Vince and Cena, probably the two biggest stars in the WWE, as well as the timeslot. But ya, you can't ignore that Punk played a role too, since the increases were higher than normal.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Nash was advertised for the segment, not Punk.
without a proven draw Punk is losing viewers every week, even in the main timeslots.


----------



## Bobby Da Bomb (Jul 29, 2011)

I agree. The guy is all kicks and knees. This isn't MMA!


----------



## thunderblood (Jun 28, 2011)

Bobby Da Bomb said:


> I agree. The guy is all kicks and knees. This isn't MMA!


And you say that with a Cena avatar?
How many moves does he have?


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Nash was advertised for the segment, not Punk.
> without a proven draw Punk is losing viewers every week, even in the main timeslots.


oh really he just did a 1 min speech than punk came out and save the segment..
the fans chant cm punk's name every week so i dont think hes losing steam..
maybe he should use the "ass" word to entertain people just like the rock, yeah why
not than you will come out from nowhere claiming hes copying the rock, punk is doing 
something different maybe it works maybe it doesn't! for me it works im all in..


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Is the OP for real?


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

God with the complaing, do you want John Cena to be a central WWE focus again?...that is boring.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Brave Nash said:


> oh really he just did a 1 min speech than punk came out and save the segment..
> the fans chant cm punk's name every week so i dont think hes losing steam..
> maybe he should use the "ass" word to entertain people just like the rock, yeah why
> not than you will come out from nowhere claiming hes copying the rock, punk is doing
> something different maybe it works maybe it doesn't! for me it works im all in..


People wanted to see Nash.
90 percent of the crowds are dead for him anyway so there was no "steam" to begin with.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

when is the ratings thread gonna be posted? I'm trying to get my Capat on.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Premeditated said:


> when is the ratings thread gonna be posted? I'm trying to get my Capat on.


They were banned last week


----------



## monkeyhbk (Dec 20, 2010)

I have concluded premeditated is either a 12 year old geek or a 40 year old virgin. All he has done is bash people for having a different opinion than him.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Tell me you did not just say that!!


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> They were banned last week


bummer. It's a shame that a few trolls are ruining it for everybody. Hopefully we can pick ourselves up and carry conversations like intelligent adults like God made us to be.


----------



## monkeyhbk (Dec 20, 2010)

Premeditated said:


> bummer. It's a shame that a few trolls are ruining it for everybody. *Hopefully we can pick ourselves up and carry conversations like intelligent adults like God made us to be*.


unfortunately your incapable of doing that


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Fuck all of you for ruining those threads for the rest of us. Now I'm going to have to go find all that stuff myself.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

monkeyhbk said:


> unfortunately your incapable of doing that


Do I know you?


----------



## monkeyhbk (Dec 20, 2010)

Premeditated said:


> Do I know you?


No. But I've read your posts throughout this thread and you seem to be a lead candidate for representing the 95% of Cm Punk haters who are completely unintelegent, immature, whining little brats.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

monkeyhbk said:


> No. But I've read your posts throughout this thread and you seem to be a lead candidate for representing the 95% of Cm Punk haters who are completely unintelegent, immature, whining little brats.


so you've been stalking me. ok.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Sup OP I welcome you since you barely registered (September 2011). If CM Punk is boring to you I wonder what really entertains you.....


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> *The Rock is also better in the ring*. in 6 years Punk has 2-3 good matches? lol.


:lmao

No he isn't, delusional rock mark.


----------



## monkeyhbk (Dec 20, 2010)

Premeditated said:


> so you've been stalking me. ok.


reading posts from you on this thread = stalking? Sorry I was unaware. But of course you would try to make such a riddiculous claim considering your part of that 95 %:stupid:


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Since the ratings thread was banned, now we have to look it up our-selfs. Thanks alot trolls


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

where did you read it was banned?
The ratings aren't out yet


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes he's. 
Punk - MITB 11, SS 09, SS 11? LOL that's it, in 6 years! embarrassing.

PWTorch for ratings BTW...


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> Yes he's.
> Punk - MITB 11, SS 09, SS 11? LOL that's it, in 6 years! embarrassing.


Those are the only three matches that Punk had over 20 mins to work with, one considerd Jeff's best one on one match. Ones considerd to be a 4 star plus match. And the other mtach is considerd to be an instant classic, 5 star match.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

monkeyhbk said:


> reading posts from you on this thread = stalking? Sorry I was unaware. But of course you would try to make such a riddiculous claim considering your part of that 95 %:stupid:


I don't get how you got the assumption that I was the ring leader in the Punk bashing just from this thread. So you've clearly been e-stalking me in other threads.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Punk is the new botch machine. He's been botching lately in alot of his matches. And that match at mitb was atrocious with all those botch moves.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> Yes he's.
> Punk - MITB 11, SS 09, SS 11? LOL that's it, in 6 years! embarrassing.
> 
> PWTorch for ratings BTW...


Rocky better in the ring? That's too obvious to even troll about, so I assume you're just a REALLLLLY FUCKING blind mark.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

jblvdx said:


> Those are the only three matches that Punk had over 20 mins to work with, one considerd Jeff's best one on one match. Ones considerd to be a 4 star plus match. And the other mtach is considerd to be an instant classic, 5 star match.


The ladder match vs RVD was better.
even Jeff Hardy has more great matches than him.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> Rocky better in the ring? That's too obvious to even troll about, so I assume you're just a REALLLLLY FUCKING blind mark.


The Rock has had more 5 star matches. So I'll say he's better in thew ring also. Just because you have more moves doesn't mean you're better in-ring.


----------



## monkeyhbk (Dec 20, 2010)

Premeditated said:


> Punk is the new botch machine. He's been botching lately in alot of his matches. And that match at mitb was atrocious with all those botch moves.


I hope for the love of god you understand your in a vast minority with this opinion. Hell even most idiot punk haters say "Punk had one great match. So what?" And FYI, I chose to mark you as the "ring leader" of idiot punk haters because of your posts on *THIS THREAD AND YOUR RIDDICULOUS SIGNATURE*


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Premeditated said:


> Punk is the new botch machine. He's been botching lately in alot of his matches. And that match at mitb was atrocious with all those botch moves.


And you mark for Kofi, a guy who's one and only push was ended because of a botch... mkay


----------



## Sgt Lampshade (Mar 17, 2010)

I really don't get these debates over Rock and Punk.

Is it not possible to be a fan of both The Rock and CM Punk?

I think they are both great.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Just like Sheamus, I pray these 2 aren't watered down to a point that I hate it, but still mark because they are my faves. I also hope HHH doesn't beat Punk clean with no controversial ending. God that ould be a big time FAIL, then I will have to start agreeing with the "things will never change" threads. :no:


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> The ladder match vs RVD was better.
> even Jeff Hardy has more great matches than him.


Oh that spot for the sake of spots shitfest, of fucking please.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Well it looks like the IWC is turning on CM Punk. I know I am not. He keeps making me laugh and getting off my seat every week to cheer for him. I keep hearing CM Punk chants. I don't hear boring chants. His gimmick is FRESH and has been going on for two-three months. I find it exciting and he keeps on entertaining me. He by no means should go back to the midcard because he has that kind of talent.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

jblvdx said:


> And you mark for Kofi, a guy who's one and only push was ended because of a botch... mkay


Kofi November 2009 was more over than Punk 2011 by far.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> Kofi November 2009 was more over than Punk 2011 by far.


i love punk but thats true


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

monkeyhbk said:


> I hope for the love of god you understand your in a vast minority with this opinion. Hell even most idiot punk haters say "Punk had one great match. So what?" And FYI, I chose to mark you as the "ring leader" of idiot punk haters because of your posts on *THIS THREAD AND YOUR RIDDICULOUS SIGNATURE*


casual fans agree with me too because he doesn't even get chants against 2 of the biggest heels in Truth and Miz and he's suppose to be one of the top faces. I'm pretty sure I'm in the majority with the casuals.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Leave it to the usual suspects to ruin another threads. In record time too. Congrats.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

jblvdx said:


> And you mark for Kofi, a guy who's one and only push was ended because of a botch... mkay


Punk has had more botches than Kofi.


----------



## monkeyhbk (Dec 20, 2010)

Premeditated said:


> casual fans agree with me too because he doesn't even get chants against 2 of the biggest heels in Truth and Miz and he's suppose to be one of the top faces. I'm pretty sure I'm in the majority with the casuals.


I was just at a raw show recently (the one right before summerslam) and I can assure you the casuals are behind punk. I assume you were watching RAW last monday with the mute button on to even think Punk didnt get any chants. Either that or anything less than a Chicago reception = no reaction in your book. In that case, no one on the roster gets reactions....

And seriously, this Rock vs Cm Punk comparisons are retarded on so many levels


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> The Rock has had more 5 star matches. So I'll say he's better in thew ring also. Just because you have more moves doesn't mean you're better in-ring.


:lmao:lmao:lmao

WTF what 5 star match that is one of your dreams give me one match.. rock had more 5 star matches than punk lol :lmao


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

No ratings thread? Damn.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

monkeyhbk said:


> I was just at a raw show recently (the one right before summerslam) and I can assure you the casuals are behind punk. I assume you were watching RAW last monday with the mute button on to even think Punk didnt get any chants. Either that or anything less than a Chicago reception = no reaction in your book. In that case, no one on the roster gets reactions....
> 
> And seriously, this Rock vs Cm Punk comparisons are retarded on so many levels


too bad all those chants don't transport to my Bose headphone. Now Randy Orton, I hate to say this, but that guy knows how to put on a match better than Punk. Botch free. Even had to carry Punk at WM with a broken freaking leg. He's know how to wrestle like a face. Which is something Punk still doesn't know how to do yet.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Kofi November 2009 was more over than Punk 2011 by far.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Bullydully said:


>


He was, though. Cuz unlike Punk, Kofi is not a dividing man. His opponents aren't superfaces and/or legends.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Kofi was over but not Punk over.


----------



## monkeyhbk (Dec 20, 2010)

Premeditated said:


> too bad all those chants don't transport to my Bose headphone. Now Randy Orton, I hate to say this, but that guy knows how to put on a match better than Punk. Botch free. Even had to carry Punk at WM with a broken freaking leg. He's know how to wrestle like a face. Which is something Punk still doesn't know how to do yet.


Your talking as if Cm Punk is the only wrestler who bothces, and as if he does it all the time. Randy Orton, who is a great wrestler, has had numerous botches, so that is a null argument. You might as well just admit you only hate Cm Punk because you want to be seen as a "rebel fan".


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

True, the majority of the crowd actually cared about Kofi, not just 10%.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

monkeyhbk said:


> Your talking as if Cm Punk is the only wrestler who bothces, and as if he does it all the time. Randy Orton, who is a great wrestler, has had numerous botches, so that is a null argument. You might as well just admit you only hate Cm Punk because you want to be seen as a "rebel fan".


you're still here?

I don't hate Punk. People are just putting him up on a pedestal he doesn't deserve to be put on. So it is my quest to tame these people and to bring them to Reality. (don't ask me)


----------



## monkeyhbk (Dec 20, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> True, the majority of the crowd actually cared about Kofi, not just 10%.


Here's a question for you dumbass. If only 10% of the crowd cared about Cm Punk, do you honestly think he would be in the spot he is in right now?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

10%?

:lmao Stick to posting shirtless Rock photos.


----------



## monkeyhbk (Dec 20, 2010)

Premeditated said:


> you're still here?
> 
> I don't hate Punk. People are just putting him up on a pedestal he doesn't deserve to be put on. So it is my quest to tame these people and to bring them to Reality. (don't ask me)


So once again, you're pretty much trying to establish yourself as a rebel. What is it to you if people decide to mark CM Punk as their favorite wrestler? Is CM Punk taking away airtime from a superstar you would rather see? And for gods sake, what Reality are you talking about. The fact that you claimed his match with Cena at mitb to be attrocious shows just how detached from reality you are.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

monkeyhbk said:


> So once again, you're pretty much trying to establish yourself as a rebel. What is it to you if people decide to mark CM Punk as their favorite wrestler? Is CM Punk taking away airtime from a superstar you would rather see? And for gods sake, what Reality are you talking about. The fact that you claimed his match with Cena at mitb to be attrocious shows just how detached from reality you are.


what business is it to you if I didn't find their match at mitb good? Is it causing your favorite superstar to have terrible matches.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

Sgt Lampshade said:


> I really don't get these debates over Rock and Punk.
> 
> Is it not possible to be a fan of both The Rock and CM Punk?
> 
> I think they are both great.


Psst... Just keep quiet... and watch them all go at it


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

xenon_ said:


> Psst... Just keep quiet... and watch them all go at it


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

monkeyhbk said:


> Here's a question for you dumbass. If only 10% of the crowd cared about Cm Punk, do you honestly think he would be in the spot he is in right now?


Yes "dumbass", this is the dullest roster in history, there are not many options.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Comes with the territory. You know, alot of people opposed Jesus when he first came. And now look what happened to them. They're all dead. Meanwhile Punk Jesus is up chillin in Heaven with his pops like a boss.

Also he's appearing on tortillas in mexico.


----------



## monkeyhbk (Dec 20, 2010)

Premeditated said:


> what business is it to you if I didn't find their match at mitb good? Is it causing your favorite superstar to have terrible matches.


Either your purposefully trying to twist my words, or you really are an idiot. You claimed to be part of the vast majority (or casuals) regarding your opinion on punk. Then you claimed his match with cena at mitb was "atrocious". Trust me, I could care less on your personal opinion of Punk, but heres where it gets interesting. You're saying you want to bring people to reality when it comes to CM Punk. Good luck trying to do that by pointing out his "botches". Of course, since your an idiot, you deliberately avoided my questions and attempted to attack me with one of your patethic ones. Still waiting for an answer....


----------



## monkeyhbk (Dec 20, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> Yes "dumbass", this is the dullest roster in history, there are not many options.


Then I suggest you quit watching WWE since there is no one on the roster your interested in. At least until WM next year when The Rock comes back.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

redeadening said:


> Comes with the territory. You know, alot of people opposed Jesus when he first came. And now look what happened to them. They're all dead. Meanwhile Punk Jesus is up chillin in Heaven with his pops like a boss.
> 
> Also he's appearing on tortillas in mexico.


I saw him on Family Guy. Dude was short.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

monkeyhbk said:


> Then I suggest you quit watching WWE since there is no one on the roster your interested in. At least until WM next year when The Rock comes back.


Nah, Christian, Orton, Sheamus and Henry are good.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

monkeyhbk said:


> Either your purposefully trying to twist my words, or you really are an idiot. You claimed to be part of the vast majority (or casuals) regarding your opinion on punk. Then you claimed his match with cena at mitb was "atrocious". Trust me, I could care less on your personal opinion of Punk, but heres where it gets interesting. You're saying you want to bring people to reality when it comes to CM Punk. Good luck trying to do that by pointing out his "botches". Of course, since your an idiot, you deliberately avoided my questions and attempted to attack me with one of your patethic ones. Still waiting for an answer....


when I say, I'm try to bring people back to reality, I mean the iwc. because you guys are the only people that have the balls to compare him to the greats. And you throwing out a bunch of insults is not going to hide the fact that you are sensitive and you're made from cotton candy. Go get caught up in life and stop getting upset because I don't share the same opinion as you. Casuals don't give 2 fucks about Punk. If he was to get fire. Ratings wouldn't even get scratched. Well...actually it might go back to it's normal rating. Which is around 3.4-3.1.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

mark henry > WWE roster


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> you're still here?
> 
> I don't hate Punk. People are just putting him up on a pedestal he doesn't deserve to be put on. So it is my quest to tame these people and to bring them to Reality. (don't ask me)


Why are you trying to dictate who other people put on their pedestals?


----------



## monkeyhbk (Dec 20, 2010)

Winning™ said:


> I saw him on Family Guy. Dude was short.


He's truly a miracle worker 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ik0yz5Jo4Os


----------



## thunderblood (Jun 28, 2011)

Mark Henry > Metric tonne


----------



## monkeyhbk (Dec 20, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> Nah, Christian, Orton, Sheamus and Henry are good.


AHH! So there is a solution. Quit watching Raw


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

monkeyhbk said:


> He's truly a miracle worker
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ik0yz5Jo4Os


Thats a stupid video. This comment was the best thing about it:

press﻿ 2,2,2,2,4 then 2,2,2,2,5

xxxfavre4evrxxx 4 days ago 3


----------



## monkeyhbk (Dec 20, 2010)

Premeditated said:


> when I say, I'm try to bring people back to reality, I mean the iwc. because you guys are the only people that have the balls to compare him to the greats. And you throwing out a bunch of insults is not going to hide the fact that you are sensitive and you're made from cotton candy. Go get caught up in life and stop getting upset because I don't share the same opinion as you. Casuals don't give 2 fucks about Punk. If he was to get fire. Ratings wouldn't even get scratched. Well...actually it might go back to it's normal rating. Which is around 3.4-3.1.


Lol really you're going to tell me to get caught up in real life? 

I'll admit I'm baggering you with insults in order to piss you off. Its pretty fun actually. But thats not my main goal. My main goal is simple. I'm trying to prove that most Punk bashers, like you, fail to come up with one valid reason as to why people need to stop supporting Punk on such a high level. You're accusing me of being sensitive because you dont share my opinion? I guess you have selective reading and ignored the part where I said I could care less about your opinion on punk. But the fact that your trying to "bring people to reality" (change their opinions)....it's retarded on many levels


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

monkeyhbk said:


> AHH! So there is a solution. Quit watching Raw


SD is boring too, the same concept every week.
Punk and Cena on RAW, boring concept on SD, too much for me.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

yup a 4 time wwe champ and 2 time mitb winner is a mid carder lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

redeadening said:


> mark henry > WWE roster


This. Henry is ratings. The end.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

So................stop watching.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

If you watch wrestling and don't like CM Punk then you have no taste.


----------



## thunderblood (Jun 28, 2011)

Did anyone notice the insane annoying woman who was ringside who absolutely hated CM Punk?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

thunderblood said:


> Did anyone notice the insane annoying woman who was ringside who absolutely hated CM Punk?


Punk should have slapped the fuck out of that fat annoying bitch.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

MMN said:


> If you watch wrestling and don't like CM Punk then you have no taste.


lol this


thunderblood said:


> Did anyone notice the insane annoying woman who was ringside who absolutely hated CM Punk?


The screaming one right? The hell was that about seriously...


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

No, the real thing starts in November, in the meantime, i will watch the filler storyline.


----------



## monkeyhbk (Dec 20, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> SD is boring too, the same concept every week.
> Punk and Cena on RAW, boring concept on SD, too much for me.


Once again, quit watching WWE. The product clearly isnt for you anymore so move on with your life. If you want go enjoy old youtube videos of the times when you used to care. 

Problem for you = solved

Dumbass


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> No, the real thing starts in November, in the meantime, i will watch the filler storyline.


When the Rock comes back, cuts the same cheesy, catchphrase-filled promo that he always cuts, doesn't wrestle and leaves until Mania? Gee, I can't wait for that. Rock is just the Attitude Era's Cena.


----------



## thunderblood (Jun 28, 2011)

MMN said:


> Punk should have slapped the fuck out of that fat annoying bitch.


yeah indeed.
She was pissing me off the entire show with her constant screams.
But then again,she was cheering her ass off for Cena,so she was just a typical female fan.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

MMN said:


> Punk should have slapped the fuck out of that fat annoying bitch.


she payed good money to cheer and boo for who ever she wants. Now you want her to be physically harmed all because he doesn't find Punk entertaining? You see, it's marks like you that are the worst in the WWE. Please grow up and learn how to adapt with other humans.


----------



## monkeyhbk (Dec 20, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> No, the real thing starts in November, in the meantime, i will watch the filler storyline.


Then you have no right to complain


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Premeditated said:


> she payed good money to cheer and boo for who ever she wants. Now you want her to be physically harmed all because he doesn't find Punk entertaining? You see, it's marks like you that are the worst in the WWE. Please grow up and learn how to adapt with other humans.


Grow up? Says the guy whose sig mocks somebody who chooses not to drink and smoke and boasts about how you love to 'party and have sex.' You sound like some 14-year old dweeb who wishes he was in American Pie. Anyone that pays good money to scream shit for 2 hours is a fucking moron, especially when she ruins the show for people watching it.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

monkeyhbk said:


> Once again, quit watching WWE. The product clearly isnt for you anymore so move on with your life. If you want go enjoy old youtube videos of the times when you used to care.
> 
> Problem for you = solved
> 
> Dumbass


Yeah, but i don't give a shit about you either, so don't get too upset man.
Like i said, the real thing starts in November.


----------



## monkeyhbk (Dec 20, 2010)

Premeditated said:


> she payed good money to cheer and boo for who ever she wants. Now you want her to be physically harmed all because he doesn't find Punk entertaining? You see, it's marks like you that are the worst in the WWE. Please grow up and learn how to adapt with other humans.


:banplz:

He obviously wasn't being completely serious. Seriously? Is that what your'e going to use to justify you're mission to "bring people to reality"? How patethic


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Cena = Rock. Same personalities, different eras. Been saying it for a while on here.

Plus, how is Punk flavor of the month when it's been three months now?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Winning™ said:


> Cena = Rock. Same personalities, different eras. Been saying it for a while on here.
> 
> Plus, how is Punk flavor of the month when it's been three months now?


Trolls are just mad because Punk is the man and will be for some time.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

he's alright


----------



## monkeyhbk (Dec 20, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> Yeah, but i don't give a shit about you either, so don't get too upset man.
> Like i said, the real thing starts in November.


Not getting upset 

Just trying to help you with your problem and point out to you that your bashing a product that no one is forcing you to watch. If you don't like anything about it, which you have made clear, then why are you wasting your time watching it? Because "your just gonna watch the filler storylines"? Then clearly the product entertains you, or your'e just a moron who spends time watching something you don't even enjoy.


Dumbass


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

monkeyhbk said:


> :banplz:
> 
> He obviously wasn't being completely serious. Seriously? Is that what your'e going to use to justify you're mission to "bring people to reality"? How *patethic*


damn. I know you're trying to get a name for yourself by replying to me, but this is the 10 word you've misspelled in this thread. If you keep doing this, you won't get a reply out of me. Which will mean your post will go unnoticed causing you to go right back in to oblivion that you came from.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

When it comes to those witty one liners, hes great but if hes goes on for a long ass promo, he tends to drag on and on eventually putting me to sleep.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

> Flavor of the month - A person or thing that is currently but temporarily *popular*.


So Punk is not even "flavor of the month".


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> she payed good money to cheer and boo for who ever she wants. Now you want her to be physically harmed all because he doesn't find Punk entertaining? You see, it's marks like you that are the worst in the WWE. Please grow up and learn how to adapt with other humans.


She clearly does find Punk entertaining, otherwise she would have have STFU and gone to sleep, not screamed her lungs out.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Rock was the Cena of his time.. but only MUCH MORE entertaining.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Punk must be doing something right if he has all these people trolling about him. You're nothing in wrestling until you have trolls.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Rock316AE said:


> So Punk is not even "flavor of the month".


So you're realistically and metaphorically wrong now. I see.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

MMN said:


> Grow up? Says the guy whose sig mocks somebody who chooses not to drink and smoke and boasts about how you love to 'party and have sex.' You sound like some 14-year old dweeb who wishes he was in American Pie. Anyone that pays good money to scream shit for 2 hours is a fucking moron, especially when she ruins the show for people watching it.


I read this post in a CM Punk voice. Which cause me to be extremely bored so I didn't even finish it. Kind of like how I don't finish Punk's segments because they bored me to tears.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

.... Here it goes...


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Rock never drew money anyway, so I don't know why his marks are so high and mighty. He had a pretty short run at the very top and even then he was only the number two guy to Austin who was the real draw of the Attitude Era.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> she payed good money to cheer and boo for who ever she wants. Now you want her to be physically harmed all because he doesn't find Punk entertaining? You see, it's marks like you that are the worst in the WWE. Please grow up and learn how to adapt with other humans.


This is an opportunity I've never had before and will probably never EVER get again. People throw around the term, 'one-time opportunity' so frequently these days, but this IS the real deal. This is a one-time opportunity... so I'm taking it.

I'm repping Premeditated


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

^LOL quit reaching, nobody reads something in another voice then stops reading because they find it "boring"


RKO696 said:


> he's alright





Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> When it comes to those witty one liners, hes great but if hes goes on for a long ass promo, he tends to drag on and on eventually putting me to sleep.


Meanwhile, people are actually offering their opinions. Thank you very much guys.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Cena is a poor man's version of The Rock.
the original will always win.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

That's the best you got? Come on man, try harder. Don't let him pwn you that easily.

Damn, it's gonna suck for you guys when Cena makes Rock tap in the middle of the ring in Miami at Wrestlemania. I'll need that "Cartman taste tears" gif altered so Cena's face replaces Cartman's.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Winning™;10280424 said:


> Cena = Rock. Same personalities, different eras. Been saying it for a while on here.
> 
> Plus, how is Punk flavor of the month when it's been three months now?


They're not the same personality. They possess some of the same qualities, yes, both are criticized for their shortcomings in the ring skills department but are praised for their immense charisma and appealing personalities, but their characters are very different. Rock is an arrogant trash talking smartass who cares only about himself. Cena's character is that of a hero who does the right thing for his fans and is designed to set an example for people.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Cena is a bigger draw than the Rock. Cena sells PPVs on his own and has done for years, whereas Rock could only draw when he was alongside Austin. Not to mention Cena sells more merch.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

MMN said:


> Cena is a bigger draw than the Rock. Cena sells PPVs on his own and has done for years, whereas Rock could only draw when he was alongside Austin. Not to mention Cena sells more merch.


Yeah, Cena and Miz drew huge numbers at OTL, 50k :lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

SummerLove said:


> They're not the same personality. They possess some of the same qualities, yes, both are criticized for their shortcomings in the ring skills department but are praised for their immense charisma and appealing personalities, but their characters are very different. Rock is an arrogant trash talking smartass who cares only about himself. Cena's character is that of a hero who does the right thing for his fans and is designed to set an example for people.


]

Well that would imply different characters. When I meant personalities, I meant they oozed the same charisma along with the same traits of an entertainer rather than a wrestler.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

MMN said:


> Cena is a bigger draw than the Rock. Cena sells PPVs on his own and has done for years, whereas Rock could only draw when he was alongside Austin. Not to mention Cena sells more merch.


how dare you sir.

Your avatar is fucking awesome though(SEE what I did there)


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

MMN said:


> *Cena is a bigger draw than the Rock.* Cena sells PPVs on his own and has done for years, whereas Rock could only draw when he was alongside Austin. Not to mention Cena sells more merch.


When you read this the first time, it sounds real crazy, but on second thoughts it actually TRUE. Smh


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

MMN said:


> Cena is a bigger draw than the Rock. Cena sells PPVs on his own and has done for years, whereas Rock could only draw when he was alongside Austin. Not to mention Cena sells more merch.


you're exposing yourself more and more.

This guy is so upset to the point he had to leave me a neg rep. lol. I got you.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> Yeah, Cena and Miz drew huge numbers at OTL, 50k :lmao


It's not about numbers, it's about who drew in the numbers. Rock never drew money, Austin did and every PPV that drew big in the Attitude Era was because of Austin and not Rock. While over the last 6 years Cena has been the big draw and has been the sole reason why a lot of people buy PPVs, Rock never had that.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Winning™ said:


> ]
> 
> Well that would imply different characters. When I meant personalities, I meant they oozed the same charisma along with the same traits of an entertainer rather than a wrestler.


But still, Rock has so much more charisma than Cena.. Rock controls the crowd, he makes them his people within minutes. Rock IS entertaining unlike Cena who is boo'd out by the hald of the audience all around the world and cant even control his stupid jokes.


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

MMN said:


> It's not about numbers, it's about who drew in the numbers. Rock never drew money, Austin did and every PPV that drew big in the Attitude Era was because of Austin and not Rock. While over the last 6 years Cena has been the big draw and has been the sole reason why a lot of people buy PPVs, Rock never had that.


i know you're trolling but wwf had their best financial year in 2000 when austin was mostly out.


----------



## monkeyhbk (Dec 20, 2010)

Premeditated said:


> damn. I know you're trying to get a name for yourself by replying to me, but this is the *10 word *you've misspelled in this thread. If you keep doing this, you won't get a reply out of me. Which will mean your post will go unnoticed causing you to go right back in to oblivion that you came from.


Well I apologize for torturing you with my horrible spelling :flip

But I would like to thank you for proving my point that I made earlier. You clearly are nothing more than a wanna be rebel fan, who for some reason thinks he has the right to dictate other people's opinions. You are *PATHETIC*


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

rawesjericho said:


> i know you're trolling but wwf had their best financial year in 2000 when austin was mostly out.


That was just the momentum from when Austin broke records the past 3 years. Triple H was the big draw in 2000 and saved WWF because Rock could never have carried the company.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

MMN said:


> .


:lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Premeditated said:


> :lmao


Come back when you have the intellectual capacity to have a real debate. Let the adults talk, son.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

zkorejo said:


> But still, Rock has so much more charisma than Cena.. Rock controls the crowd, he makes them his people within minutes. Rock IS entertaining unlike Cena who is boo'd out by the hald of the audience all around the world and cant even control his stupid jokes.


So what? Cena still has great charisma and Rock does too. It's just that Cena's character is stale, understandably. Just like how Rock was stale as fuck back in 2002 and people marked when Lesnar finally ended his Undisputed title reign. Rock was a broken record at that point. Hell, check out the RAW tenth anniversary. Pretty much said all that needed to be said about the Rock during that time.

Thank God he came back with Hollywood Rock, though. Had he not and did the same crap, Rock would have been Cena. Which he is anyways.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

MMN said:


> It's not about numbers, it's about who drew in the numbers. Rock never drew money, Austin did and every PPV that drew big in the Attitude Era was because of Austin and not Rock. While over the last 6 years Cena has been the big draw and has been the sole reason why a lot of people buy PPVs, Rock never had that.


2000 = the most successful year in WWE history - face of the company - The Rock 
Cena-Miz - 50k LOL

try harder troll...


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

MMN said:


> Cena is a bigger draw than the Rock. Cena sells PPVs on his own and has done for years, whereas Rock could only draw when he was alongside Austin. Not to mention Cena sells more merch.


Cena has been the only bonafide megastar in the entire company since 2005, he has virtually nobody to compete with him which is why he sells so much merchandise. Not to mention his core audience is children, and these children get whatever the hell they want without having to worry about money. Rock had to compete with Austin, the biggest merchandise machine ever. You saying Rock can only draw when he's alongside Austin is just selective thinking. Rock was the number one draw in 2000 (according to the Wrestling Observer) and Austin wasn't even there for half the year.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Yes "dumbass", this is the dullest roster in history, there are not many options.


the attitude era is over, move the fuck on


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Rock needed Austin to sell PPV's really? Wasn't he responsible for MANIA 27's success, and held shit down when Austin was MIA twice. Wasn't Rock responsible for almost making WWE considered Americas national pass time? Even though it wasn't considered a sport.


----------



## monkeyhbk (Dec 20, 2010)

Guess I shouldn't be surprised Premeditated has nothing left to say to me. Usually happens when an idiot knows they're wrong


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> 2000 = the most successful year in WWE history - face of the company - The Rock
> Cena-Miz - 50k LOL
> 
> try harder troll...


WWE had so much faith in Rock as the top guy that HHH had the title for most of the year and they booked a fatal four way at Mania because they knew a one-on-one match involving Rock and not Austin wouldn't draw shit.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> 2000 = the most successful year in WWE history - face of the company - The Rock
> Cena-Miz - 50k LOL
> 
> try harder troll...


Marking hard for the Rock again. Hating on Punk again? Is this all you do?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

WAGG said:


> Rock needed Austin to sell PPV's really? Wasn't he responsible for MANIA 27's success, and held shit down when Austin was MIA twice. Wasn't Rock responsible for almost making WWE considered Americas national pass time? Even though it wasn't considered a sport.


Nah, the guy is a troll...


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

MMN said:


> Come back when you have the intellectual capacity to have a real debate. Let the adults talk, son.


yeah because saying Cena is a bigger draw than Rock, HHH was the big draw of 00 are real intellectual statements. I'm not gonna lie, you're entertaining and not boring like the other CM Punk marks.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Triple H was so badass in 2000. People paid to see him get his ass kicked i'll tell ya that much


----------



## Bobby Da Bomb (Jul 29, 2011)

Cena wins by STF after a legendary match, solidifying his place as the NEW most electrifying man in sports entertainment.

You heard it here first.


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

MMN said:


> WWE had so much faith in Rock as the top guy that HHH had the title for most of the year and they booked a fatal four way at Mania because they knew a one-on-one match involving Rock and not Austin wouldn't draw shit.


wwe didnt have any faith in austin either as they had to bring in tyson to sell wrestlemania


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Rock was such a big draw in 2000 that WWF had to throw HHH, Foley, Big Show and all the McMahons into the main-event so that it might make money in Austin's absence :lmao



rawesjericho said:


> wwe didnt have any faith in austin either as they had to bring in tyson to sell wrestlemania


Son, Austin is the biggest draw of ALL TIME. Check your facts.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

monkeyhbk said:


> Guess I shouldn't be surprised Premeditated has nothing left to say to me. Usually happens when an idiot knows they're wrong


this guy is in serious need of my attention people!!!

You have my attention friend.....how can I help you?


----------



## monkeyhbk (Dec 20, 2010)

Premeditated said:


> yeah because saying Cena is a bigger draw than Rock, HHH was the big draw of 00 are real intellectual statements. I'm not gonna lie, you're entertaining and not boring like the other CM Punk marks.


If your only point against punk is that he isn't as big as the rock, you should consider taking the same advice i gave to the other guy. Quit watching WWE. You're clearly stuck in the past.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

> 1999 - 1. The Rock (set all-time record for most big gates in one year); 2. Steve Austin; 3. HHH; 4. Big Show; 5. Kane; 6. Undertaker; 7. Keiji Muto; 8. Bill Goldberg; 9. Ric Flair; 10. Kevin Nash
> 
> 2000 - 1. The Rock (set all-time record for most big gates in one year); 2. HHH; 3. Kurt Angle; 4. Kane and Chris Benoit; 6. X-Pac; 7. Undertaker; 8. Road Dogg; 9. Naoya Ogawa; 10. Kensuke Sasaki and Chris Jericho


...


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

MMN said:


> Son, Austin is the biggest draw of ALL TIME. Check your facts.


no hogan is. hogan and rock both are much bigger stars than austin


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> ...


That doesn't prove anything. Austin will have been on all the shows that Rock drew on.



rawesjericho said:


> no hogan is. hogan and rock both are much bigger stars than austin


This isn't a debate, it's fact that Austin is the biggest draw of all-time and Vince himself called Austin the biggest star in WWF history. HUMBLED.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

n


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

MMN said:


> Rock was such a big draw in 2000 that WWF had to throw HHH, Foley, Big Show and all the McMahons into the main-event so that it might make money in Austin's absence :lmao
> 
> 
> Son, Austin is the biggest draw of ALL TIME. Check your facts.


OH my god, is that why the didn't let the rock go over, They had to somehow sell tickets for backlash right.


----------



## monkeyhbk (Dec 20, 2010)

Premeditated said:


> this guy is in serious need of my attention people!!!
> 
> You have my attention friend.....how can I help you?


By conceding to the fact that you're only bashing Punk to establish yourself as a rebel fan, admit your stuck in the past, or admit your goal of bringing people to reality was the dumbest thing you have ever said.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> When you read this the first time, it sounds real crazy, but on second thoughts it actually TRUE. Smh


Lets not get carried away with the revenue generated numbers. Rock's target market were adults, adults who are not impressed easily and think twice before paying or buying something. Cena's target market are stupid kids, I'm not being mean, kids are stupid. They easily love superheros and can spend their parents money on anything, because they dont value money because they are stupid.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Why is everyone slating this guy because he said that Cena is a bigger draw than the rock. Its true. Hes not saying that Cena is BETTER than the rock, hes saying that Cena drew more PPV numbers than him, and numbers do not lie. The highest grossing Wrestlemanias all have Cena in the main event or at least in world title match. Co-incidence? I think not.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

MMN said:


> That doesn't prove anything. Austin will have been on all the shows that Rock drew on.
> 
> 
> This isn't a debate, it's fact that Austin is the biggest draw of all-time and Vince himself called Austin the biggest star in WWF history. HUMBLED.


Austin September-December 2000, try harder...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

:lmao It's gotten to the point where people are doubting if Austin was a draw himself. Even one from a Jericho fan.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Why is everyone slating this guy because he said that Cena is a bigger draw than the rock. Its true. Hes not saying that Cena is BETTER than the rock, hes saying that Cena drew more PPV numbers than him, and numbers do not lie. The highest grossing Wrestlemanias all have Cena in the main event or at least in world title match. Co-incidence? I think not.


People hate facts. Cena is a bigger draw than Rock.



Winning™;10280581 said:


> :lmao It's gotten to the point where people are doubting if Austin was a draw himself. Even one from a Jericho fan.


I know. People doubting the biggest draw in wrestling history :lmao


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

MMN said:


> That doesn't prove anything. Austin will have been on all the shows that Rock drew on.
> 
> 
> This isn't a debate, it's fact that Austin is the biggest draw of all-time and Vince himself called Austin the biggest star in WWF history. HUMBLED.


vince says a lot of stupid things. austin isnt even close to being the stars hogan and rock are


----------



## monkeyhbk (Dec 20, 2010)

How the hell has this thread carried into debating who's better between cena and the rock.... big WTF


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

rawesjericho said:


> no hogan is. hogan *and rock* both are much bigger stars than austin


Wrestling wise, no. Fame wise certainly.


MMN said:


> Vince himself called Austin the biggest star in WWF history. HUMBLED.


 Vince is an egotistical bastard that says what suits him. He knows the correct answer is Hogan.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

> 1985 - 1 Hulk Hogan (set all-time record for most big gates in one year); 2. Ric Flair; 3. Roddy Piper; 4. Paul Orndorff and Road Warriors; 5. Andre the Giant; 6. John Studd; 7. Bob Orton Jr.; 8. Randy Savage and Antonio Inoki; 10. Kevin & Kerry Von Erich
> 
> 1986 - 1. Hulk Hogan (set all-time record for most big gates in one year); 2. Ric Flair and Paul Orndorff; 4. Road Warriors; 5. Randy Savage; 6. Dusty Rhodes and Nikita Koloff; 7. Roddy Piper and King Kong Bundy; 9. Midnight Express and Tito Santana
> 
> ...


Facts.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Hogan is the correct answer. In terms of popularity:

1)Hogan
2)Austin
3)Rock
4)Flair
5)Cena


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

MMN said:


> WWE had so much faith in Rock as the top guy that HHH had the title for most of the year and they booked a fatal four way at Mania because they knew a one-on-one match involving Rock and not Austin wouldn't draw shit.


Yeah, that's why that year's wrestlemania without Austin drew more than the previous year's mania which...oh wow, look at that, AUSTIN main evented!

Edit: Oh, now it's Rock needs Austin AND HHH to draw well.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

monkeyhbk said:


> By conceding to the fact that you're only bashing Punk to establish yourself as a rebel fan, admit your stuck in the past, or admit your goal of bringing people to reality was the dumbest thing you have ever said.


I'll throw you a bone. I want people to stop putting Punk along with the greats. He doesn't deserve it. You mad. I'm not stuck in the past. I like a lot of the talents in the WWE. I am far from nostalgic. How is me saying I don't want people putting Punk on a pedestal where he doesn't deserve to be in, stuck in the past?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Taker, Savage > Cena.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> Facts.


As I said, everytime Rock drew it was because Austin or HHH were on the show so you might aswell take Rock's numbers and distribute them betweeen Austin and HHH. You can't spin the facts with me, son.



SummerLove said:


> Yeah, that's why that year's wrestlemania without Austin drew more than the previous year's mania which...oh wow, look at that, AUSTIN main evented!


You can try to spin facts all you like, but Austin is the biggest draw of all-time so your trolling is pointless.


----------



## monkeyhbk (Dec 20, 2010)

Too bad, I was actually hoping for an intelegent response from Premeditated after all the baggering I've done to him. I guess I proved he is what I have said from the beginning, an IDIOT. Feel free to say whatever the hell you want man, I'm off for now


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

MMN said:


> As I saw, everytime Rock drew it was because Austin or HHH were on the show so you might aswell take Rock's numbers and distribute them betweeen Austin and HHH. You can't spin the facts with me, son.


The Rock is a bigger draw than Cena, fact. 
you're too easy kid.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

MMN said:


> As I said, everytime Rock drew it was because Austin or HHH were on the show so you might aswell take Rock's numbers and distribute them betweeen Austin and HHH. You can't spin the facts with me, son.
> 
> 
> You can try to spin facts all you like, but Austin is the biggest draw of all-time so your trolling is pointless.


I'm confused as to who is trolling, me or you? Because I never said Austin wasn't the biggest draw ever, I was countering your silly point that Rock needed Austin to draw well as the top star in the company.


----------



## monkeyhbk (Dec 20, 2010)

Premeditated said:


> I'll throw you a bone. *I want people to stop putting Punk along with the greats. He doesn't deserve it.* You mad. I'm not stuck in the past. I like a lot of the talents in the WWE. I am far from nostalgic. How is me saying I don't want people putting Punk on a pedestal where he doesn't deserve to be in, stuck in the past?


Dammit man... Twisting my words again. You're stuck in the past because you tried comparing Punk to the Rock!
You saying you dont want people putting Punk on a pedastal simply proves you are a sensitive whiny brat who can't stand when a large number of people support a certain superstar. It also proves you're trying to be a rebel fan.

My main point from all this. Quit trying to change people's opinions on an entertainment product! You're not God

Look at what i bolded. Clearly, "You mad". Me? Just proving what an idiot you are. Now i'm off but will get back to you later if you have anything to say.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> The Rock is a bigger draw than Cena, fact.
> you're too easy kid.


You can't just make outlandish statements, put fact at the end and call it a fact. If you don't have real facts then just run along and go play Runescape or something.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Cena is a bigger draw than The Rock. END OF!


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> So what? Cena still has great charisma and Rock does too. It's just that Cena's character is stale, understandably. Just like how Rock was stale as fuck back in 2002 and people marked when Lesnar finally ended his Undisputed title reign. Rock was a broken record at that point. Hell, check out the RAW tenth anniversary. Pretty much said all that needed to be said about the Rock during that time.
> 
> Thank God he came back with Hollywood Rock, though. Had he not and did the same crap, Rock would have been Cena. Which he is anyways.


Rock is very much like Cena in terms of personality and charisma, I couldn't agree more and I've seen Cena for like 5 minutes compared to most people on here. It's really not that hard to see if you look at it objectively.

To the arguement about the difference in their characters:

Sure. Rock was out for himself, lone wolf, talking trash and whipping candy asses. Cena is a Captain America, wishing the audience a 'Happy Labour Day,' smiling like "oops" whenever he makes a negative comment at someone other than villain.

What key difference between The Rock and John Cena directly explains their difference in characters?

Answer: Primary Target Audience

The Rock was a top face who, I think, could have been in John Cena's position today had he had his prime in 2011. But adults have already grown up, and they've grown up hearing 'the indestructible white knight' story and loved it. But once your an adult, you've probably had your fill of all that kind of fantasy, and are crying out for another kind of hero, an anti hero, and that's where the Rock's character comes in.

John Cena's targeted at... well I don't need to insult your intelligence by dragging this out any further.

BIG CONTRADICTION: I'm an adult and I like John Cena.:no: How will I ever sleep tonight?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

MMN said:


> You can't just make outlandish statements, put fact at the end and call it a fact. If you don't have real facts then just run along and go play Runescape or something.


Rock/Benoit - Fully Loaded 2000 - 420,000
Cena/Miz - OTL - 50-100k
fact.

Try harder kid.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Cena is a bigger draw than The Rock. END OF!


Don't try posting facts in here mate, they like to live in a fantasy land with made up stats.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> I'll throw you a bone. I want people to stop putting Punk along with the greats. He doesn't deserve it. You mad. I'm not stuck in the past. I like a lot of the talents in the WWE. I am far from nostalgic. How is me saying I don't want people putting Punk on a pedestal where he doesn't deserve to be in, stuck in the past?


OHHHH.

I've been waiting for that too. You just seemed like a troll who's bashing with no rhyme or reason to be honest.


monkeyhbk said:


> My main point from all this. Quit trying to change people's opinions on an entertainment product! You're not God


But this to be honest, premed. I could say Cena > Rock and there wouldn't be a thing you could do about it, so it's pointless getting in a huff.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> Rock/Benoit - Fully Loaded 2000 - 420,000
> Cena/Miz - OTL - 50-100k
> fact.
> 
> Try harder kid.


1. HHH vs. Jericho and Taker vs. Angle were the draws on that show, not Rock.
2. It's not about the numbers, it's about who drew them. Sure Cena/Miz only drew 50-100k but all of those numbers were down to Cena. Whereas all the PPVs Rock was on he had to rely on other people to draw money.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

MMN said:


> As I said, everytime Rock drew it was because Austin or HHH were on the show so you might aswell take Rock's numbers and distribute them betweeen Austin and HHH. You can't spin the facts with me, son.


I've read some ridiculous comments over the time that I've been on here that are worse than this but I'm gonna have to put this near the top because I actually think that you actually believe this and are serious. 

So you're telling me that the guy who was involved in the highest rated segment ever in wrestling history's drawing success was only because of the people he was involved with? Come on man......


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

monkeyhbk said:


> Dammit man... Twisting my words again. You're stuck in the past because you tried comparing Punk to the Rock!
> You saying you dont want people putting Punk on a pedastal simply proves you are a sensitive whiny brat who can't stand when a large number of people support a certain superstar. It also proves you're trying to be a rebel fan.
> 
> My main point from all this. Quit trying to change people's opinions on an entertainment product! You're not God
> ...


:lmao

But I thought you just said you were done. Why are you back. It's like you have an alert tone on your phone that gives you a signal each time I post. lol. Get a grip of yourself.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

greendayedgehead said:


> OHHHH.
> 
> I've been waiting for that too. You just seemed like a troll who's bashing with no rhyme or reason to be honest.
> 
> ...


People have opinions. If you agree with them, say why. If you don't, say why. Don't just troll and flame people with said opinions because they are different than yours. Had premed have just done that from the get go, I wouldn't have a problem with him.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Theproof said:


> I've read some ridiculous comments over the time that I've been on here that are worse than this but I'm gonna have to put this near the top because I actually think that you actually believe this and are serious.
> 
> So you're telling me that the guy who was involved in the highest rated segment ever in wrestling history's drawing success was only because of the people he was involved with? Come on man......


Shh, that segment only rated so high because of Foley! That's all! Rock needs Foley to draw!


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

jblvdx said:


> *Punks shoot has garned over 135,000,000 hits on youtube*, The next week Raw was the most DVR'd raw this year, the Vince and Punk contract signing had the second biggest rise in viewers on Raw this year, Punk and Cena mainevevnt on Raw drew over 1 million viewers with no overun, I could go on, and I bet all those are nothing to do with Punk right?


:lmao what? Add a few extra zeros on did you? 

Seriously, Punk is quite entertaining, but some of you Punk marks are just blind to the fact that he's not as good as he says he is.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

MMN said:


> 1. HHH vs. Jericho and Taker vs. Angle were the draws on that show, not Rock.
> 2. It's not about the numbers, it's about who drew them. Sure Cena/Miz only drew 50-100k but all of those numbers were down to Cena. Whereas all the PPVs Rock was on he had to rely on other people to draw money.


Rock/Angle - No Mercy 2000 - 550,000 > Cena/Miz OTL and Cena/Punk MITB LOL.

Try harder kid, too easy.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> Rock/Angle - No Mercy 2000 - 550,000 > Cena/Miz OTL and Cena/Punk MITB LOL.
> 
> Try harder kid, too easy.


If you're not even going to bother reading then I might as well not bother. You obviously don't have the intellectual capacity or maturity to take on board the points I am making. You keep living in your fantasy land, son.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

MMN said:


> If you're not even going to bother reading then I might as well not bother. You obviously don't have the intellectual capacity or maturity to take on board the points I am making. You keep living in your fantasy land, son.


"HUMBLED"


rcc said:


> :lmao *what? Add a few extra zeros on did you?*
> 
> Seriously, Punk is quite entertaining, but some of you Punk marks are just blind to the fact that he's not as good as he says he is.


LOL.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

MMN said:


> 1. HHH vs. Jericho and Taker vs. Angle were the draws on that show, not Rock.
> 2. It's not about the numbers, it's about who drew them. Sure Cena/Miz only drew 50-100k but all of those numbers were down to Cena. Whereas all the PPVs Rock was on he had to rely on other people to draw money.


Is this really true? Although I fully understand that a PPV needs more then just one sole person for it to draw, can you honestly say Cena drew every PPV he has be in all by himself? and I won't forget the fact that he didn't really have much relevant talent to work with as the rock did. Also to say the rock didn't draw shit when only the people he was involved with drew in the the buys is kinda contradicting yourself don't you think?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

WAGG said:


> Is this really true? Although I fully understand that a PPV needs more then just one sole person for it to draw, can you honestly say Cena drew every PPV he has be in all by himself? and I won't forget the fact that he didn't really have much relevant talent to work with as the rock did. Also to say the rock didn't draw shit when only the people he was involved with drew in the the buys is kinda contradicting yourself don't you think?


How is that contradicting myself, WAGG?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

monkeyhbk said:


> How the hell has this thread carried into debating who's better between cena and the rock.... big WTF


I seriously forgot I was in a CM Punk thread. We all gotta stop this. Seriously.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Theproof said:


> I seriously forgot I was in a CM Punk thread. We all gotta stop this. Seriously.


It happens because all the troll Rock marks come in and ruin every thread.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Theproof said:


> I seriously forgot I was in a CM Punk thread. We all gotta stop this. Seriously.


Exactly!.. Rock is better.. now stop this.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

MMN said:


> How is that contradicting myself, WAGG?


Didn't you state cena drew PPVs by himself, when clearly he was working with people like Batista, HHH, Rock, Undertaker, HBK, Jericho, Punk etc? And then stated Rock didn't draw shit because he as always in a program with the likes of Taker, HHH, Austin, Mick Foley, etc? I mean correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Its funny how Rock marks just love to Come into CM Punk threads... get a life.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

MMN said:


> It happens because all the troll Rock marks come in and ruin every thread.


Aren't you the same guy that claimed anyone who doesn't like CM Punk has no taste? That makes you just as big a mark as anyone.


----------



## DrunkHobbit (Sep 1, 2011)

MMN said:


> If you're not even going to bother reading then I might as well not bother. You obviously don't have the intellectual capacity or maturity to take on board the points I am making. You keep living in your fantasy land, son.


Lol are you actually trying to argue that Rock can't draw? What makes you say that? The fact the highest rated segment in raw history featured the Rock? The fact that the highest rated era in wrestling featured the Rock? The fact that ppv buys domestically alone reached over a million when the rock headlined? The highest increase in viewership for a segment this year featured the Rock? Maybe the increased buyrate for wrestlemania (it's now the second highest wrestlemania buyrate ever) which has been attributed to the Rock? Cmon, you may hate the rock but you can't say he isn't a draw. That is living in fantasy land.

Rock has drawn in 2000 and still draws in 2011. Can't say its the supporting cast when it has changed so much.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> Aren't you the same guy that claimed anyone who doesn't like CM Punk has no taste? That makes you just as big a mark as anyone.


This ^. Just because people don't like punk doesn't mean they have no taste. I like punk though.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

*I haven't read this thread, but I'm sure it went to s**t a while ago.
You can't make a CM Punk thread around here without that happening.

I'm sure there's been a myriad of posts with people accusing the other side of being "marks" who can deal with whatever and "I don't care what YOU think", something something RATINGS!!, blah, blah, blah. 
Chill out people.

He's the deal, if you don't like CM Punk and think he's "boring" or "stale", then...ok.
Just because I disagree doesn't mean I'm out to change peoples' minds (even if the reasons, IMO are illogical or lame).

However I will say this--every wrestler that's ever been seriously pushed goes through a "You're awesome/You Suck" cycle with the IWC.
For whatever reason, it happens with everybody. And now it's Punk's turn.

I know we piss on the WWE for being predictable, but as wrestling fans, so are we.*


----------



## DrunkHobbit (Sep 1, 2011)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Why is everyone slating this guy because he said that Cena is a bigger draw than the rock. Its true. Hes not saying that Cena is BETTER than the rock, hes saying that Cena drew more PPV numbers than him, and numbers do not lie. The highest grossing Wrestlemanias all have Cena in the main event or at least in world title match. Co-incidence? I think not.


You have to realize that during the Rock's era, 1998-2003, there was no international ppvs counted. So you can't compare wrestlemania 24 or 25 with Wrestlemania 15-19 by looking at total buys. YOu can, however, look at domestic buys and compare those. In that case, PPVs during the Rock's era outsold PPVs during Cena's era. I believe Wrestlemania 15, 16, 17 and 18 had over or near 1 million buys domestically...that is huge and way bigger than any ppv during Cena's era.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Belladonna29 said:


> *
> I know we piss on the WWE for being predictable, but as wrestling fans, so are we.*


Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

Belladonna29 said:


> *I haven't read this thread, but I'm sure it went to s**t a while ago.
> You can't make a CM Punk thread around here without that happening.
> 
> I'm sure there's been a myriad of posts with people accusing the other side of being "marks" who can deal with whatever and "I don't care what YOU think", something something RATINGS!!, blah, blah, blah.
> ...


I'd rep this if it wasn't all in bold. I guess I'm prejudice against certain uses of font.

OMG! I'm a fontist!:shocked:

Seriously though, I can tell you've been around here a while...

I saw your join date...

but seriously: (Y)


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

This just proves to me that people will find SOMETHING to bitch about no matter what the WWE does. I mean seriously, bitch about ANYTHING else, but saying Punk is stale and boring? That's singlehandedly the most ridiculous shit I've read in I don't know how long. 

Ridiculous, is all I can say.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Guererro and Perfect could be brought back from the dead and wrestle against Punk and Bryan in an epic tag team match and people will find a way to bitch. "Expected a Pepsi Plunge there. Can't be five stars..."


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

xenon_ said:


> I'd rep this if it wasn't all in bold. I guess I'm prejudice against certain uses of font.
> 
> OMG! I'm a fontist!:shocked:
> 
> ...


LOL, I like bolding stuff sometimes for the sake of clarity.

But yeah, it's more than just being around here. It's all over the IWC.
I've been posting on wrestling message boards since I was 12 and I've seen the exact same pattern of buzz/adulation/backlash/counter-backlash, etc with almost any wrestler worth a damn. 
Basically, threads like this disappoint me, but I'm not surprised.

We complain about how we want things to be like this or that, but what we really mean is "I want my exact ideas in my mind projected onto the screen for me, and anything that slightly deviates from my ever-changing vision of what is awesome will be deemed a failure."

The WWE isn't perfect and neither is CM Punk or this storyline.

But I'd rather see him supposedly act like a tool than watch another guest host mispronouncing ppv names or Hornswoggle interfering in the main event, but that's just me.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I will agree, it always starts off with a bit of baiting, then leads to a shit storm. Loco was a king for doing that.


----------



## aeriolewinters (Mar 14, 2010)

If CM Punk is boring, then he shouldn't illicit anger, He should illicit indifference.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

aeriolewinters said:


> If CM Punk is boring, then he shouldn't illicit anger, He should illicit indifference.


Preach on, reverend!

I must sound like a CM Punk Troll right now. Forgive me, just hired and tie


----------



## MarkMatthewz (Sep 2, 2008)

*I'm going to stop watching Raw!*

Seriously, I'm getting so sick of CM punk being forced down our throats by the WWE and members on here. This is getting ridiculous! Cm punk has to cry and drag is horrible promos week after week! He is getting so stale that I flip the channel every time he starts his boring 20 minute promos!

I don't understand the love you guys give him. After 10 minute in the ring, this guy is out of breath like a smoker. He is out of shape, "ok" in the ring and overrated on the mic. It's really starting to sicken me.
You people really hate on john cena, when cm punk does exactly the same. But John Cena is the hardest working wrestler today, I would even consider him in the top 5 hardest workers of all time. That's just me. I think Punk is so overrated in my opinion it's not even funny anymore. Crying and moaning that you're being held down isn't how you become a top guy.Being the best in the world and getting reactions from crowds every single night even when you get booked in a bad storyline is how you get to be top dog.He's simply not on the level of John Cena or Randy Orton.

I'm done with the WWE until the WWE puts Cm punk back in mid card. 

Peace


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: I'm going to stop watching Raw!*

You are going to stop watching RAW and who told you that we want to know.Basically everyone's here because they watch and will still watch...Bye bye!


----------



## aeriolewinters (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: I'm going to stop watching Raw!*

Cool....
Story....
Bro....


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: I'm going to stop watching Raw!*



MarkMatthewz said:


> Seriously, I'm getting so sick of CM punk being forced down our throats by the WWE and members on here. This is getting ridiculous! Cm punk has to cry and drag is horrible promos week after week! He is getting so stale that I flip the channel every time he starts his boring 20 minute promos!
> 
> I don't understand the love you guys give him. After 10 minute in the ring, this guy is out of breath like a smoker. He is out of shape, "ok" in the ring and overrated on the mic. It's really starting to sicken me.
> You people really hate on john cena, when cm punk does exactly the same. But John Cena is the hardest working wrestler today, I would even consider him in the top 5 hardest workers of all time. That's just me. I think Punk is so overrated in my opinion it's not even funny anymore. Crying and moaning that you're being held down isn't how you become a top guy.Being the best in the world and getting reactions from crowds every single night even when you get booked in a bad storyline is how you get to be top dog.He's simply not on the level of John Cena or Randy Orton.
> ...


Cya next week


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: I'm going to stop watching Raw!*

Your right hes not on the same level as John Cena or Randy Orton hes on a higher level


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: I'm going to stop watching Raw!*

Agreed. I hate the way they're shoving this naturally over and talented loser down our throats.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: I'm going to stop watching Raw!*

No you're not.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: I'm going to stop watching Raw!*



MarkMatthewz said:


> Seriously, I'm getting so sick of CM punk being forced down our throats by the WWE and members on here. This is getting ridiculous! Cm punk has to cry and drag is horrible promos week after week! He is getting so stale that I flip the channel every time he starts his boring 20 minute promos!
> 
> I don't understand the love you guys give him. After 10 minute in the ring, this guy is out of breath like a smoker. He is out of shape, "ok" in the ring and overrated on the mic. It's really starting to sicken me.
> You people really hate on john cena, when cm punk does exactly the same. But John Cena is the hardest working wrestler today, I would even consider him in the top 5 hardest workers of all time. That's just me. I think Punk is so overrated in my opinion it's not even funny anymore. Crying and moaning that you're being held down isn't how you become a top guy.Being the best in the world and getting reactions from crowds every single night even when you get booked in a bad storyline is how you get to be top dog.He's simply not on the level of John Cena or Randy Orton.
> ...


Lol.. This reminds me of myself 6 years ago. It feels so good being on the other side.


----------



## shiz (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: I'm going to stop watching Raw!*

ok cya next week crybaby


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: I'm going to stop watching Raw!*

If you are the kind of person that feels the need to publicly rage-quit watching WWE, then you're not the kind of person who will stop watching WWE. People who stop watching just stop watching.


----------



## MarkMatthewz (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: I'm going to stop watching Raw!*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Your right hes not on the same level as John Cena or Randy Orton hes on a higher level


Really?! how do you figure? the guy is out of breath within 5 minutes of a match.

This is why I can't stand these forums...:no:


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: I'm going to stop watching Raw!*

If only I cared.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: I'm going to stop watching Raw!*

So what time can I clock you in for the RAW discussion thread next week?


----------



## aeriolewinters (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: I'm going to stop watching Raw!*



> This is why I can't stand these forums...


So do yourself a favor, get out.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: I'm going to stop watching Raw!*










oh noes 


SarcasmoBlaster said:


> If you are the kind of person that feels the need to publicly rage-quit watching WWE, then you're not the kind of person who will stop watching WWE. People who stop watching just stop watching.


This. I could have make a thread about stopping watching smackdown, but then I realised hay, *no one cared*.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: I'm going to stop watching Raw!*

If his contract is as rumored, expect a lot of CM Punk. To get their money back, he's going to be the center of everything as one of the big four with Cena, Orton, and Sheamus.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: I'm going to stop watching Raw!*

*I don't think anyone on this forum will actually care if you stop watching Raw or not. *


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: I'm going to stop watching Raw!*

I'm seriously running out of ideas of how to survive on these forums without you.

*voice breaks*

Give me a second... So hard to overcome...

*Sobs uncontrollably*


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: I'm going to stop watching Raw!*



MarkMatthewz said:


> Seriously, I'm getting so sick of CM punk being forced down our throats by the WWE and members on here. This is getting ridiculous! Cm punk has to cry and drag is horrible promos week after week! He is getting so stale that I flip the channel every time he starts his boring 20 minute promos!
> 
> I don't understand the love you guys give him. After 10 minute in the ring, this guy is out of breath like a smoker. He is out of shape, "ok" in the ring and overrated on the mic. It's really starting to sicken me.
> You people really hate on john cena, when cm punk does exactly the same. But John Cena is the hardest working wrestler today, I would even consider him in the top 5 hardest workers of all time. That's just me. I think Punk is so overrated in my opinion it's not even funny anymore. Crying and moaning that you're being held down isn't how you become a top guy.Being the best in the world and getting reactions from crowds every single night even when you get booked in a bad storyline is how you get to be top dog.He's simply not on the level of John Cena or Randy Orton.
> ...


Lol, i'm sure no one here cares.

Peace.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

This thread is stupid. The people who don't like Punk just don't like change in general or they just have a horrible attention span. The storyline kind of strayed off course due to Nash not passing his physical to wrestle at this very moment, so just wait a bit because something will happen at night of champions. It's still too early for a clean one on one match with Punk and Triple H.


----------



## Ricardo=G.O.A.T (Sep 8, 2011)

DJ2334 said:


> This thread is stupid. The people who don't like Punk just don't like change in general or they just have a horrible attention span. The storyline kind of strayed off course due to Nash not passing his physical to wrestle at this very moment, so just wait a bit because something will happen at night of champions. It's still too early for a clean one on one match with Punk and Triple H.


Vince Mcahon will screw HHH out of the COO Position.

HHH will be written off tv with an injury angle and Punk will either join mcmahon for a corporate heel character or it will be vince vs punk like vince vs austin during the attitude era.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't know why anyone pays any attention to Premed or Rock316AE... they're a couple of waste of space, troublemakers who don't contribute anything worthwhile to the board. I wouldn't be surprised if Rock316 was not even old enough to have actually seen the Attitude Era.



Rock316AE said:


> Yeah, but i don't give a shit about you either, so don't get too upset man.
> Like i said, *the real thing starts in November*.


In that case, can you do everyone a favour and stop posting your crap 'till then?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

At the very least, he inspires a response.


----------



## Art13 (Nov 5, 2010)

ArcticMonkeys said:


> Punk is so boring. *The casuals don't like him*. He is always crying and moaning. I hope HHH beats him up and he goes to be a stupid midcarder he is supposed to be.


This is rubbish. If by "casuals" you mean kids under 12 and their parents, sure maybe he's not connecting with that part of the audience, but guess what HE'S NOT MEANT TO BE...

Punk is there to engage what was once WWE's core audience, male adults and older teens. WWE knows as long as Cena is running around in his bright coloured clothing, making terrible jokes and "overcoming the odds" for the 2847649th time, the kids aren't going anywhere, that's all they give a fuck about anyway. They're just trying to cater to the adults now as well and thank fuck for that...

If "casuals" didn't care about Punk he wouldn't get the reactions he does, nor would his merchandise be selling like hotcakes...


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

After reading through this thread, all I have to say is that I have just witnessed two of the worst posters I have ever seen. Who wants to guess who? I'll give you a hint, one is a Rock mark and will make you embarrassed to say your a Rock fan, the other has a picture of a young CM Punk in his sig.


----------



## CM~WILDCATfan (Sep 7, 2011)

CM Punk is anything but boring hes probably the only good thing in the business right now.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

OP obviously a troll or a giant moron


----------



## CM~WILDCATfan (Sep 7, 2011)

JERIPUNK said:


> OP obviously a troll or a giant moron


_Maybe hes offended by wrestlers who have talent?_


----------



## HeyNightmare (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't think Punk's the greatest of all time or even close to it. He's very overrated, though he can still be better than most of, if not all of, the roster on the mic.

He's lost steam because his angle with John Cena had some awesome intangible value to it. Since then, there's really not much direction for him. He went from feuding with the stagnancy of a current product, to being a pompous, self-righteous asshole. Against Cena, I would say he was a face. Against Triple H/Kevin Nash? He definitely seems the heel. This isn't exactly Russo booking, but if they want to turn Punk into a star, they need to have him feud with what makes the current product stale (according to Punk's sort of target audience, the IWC), not with the new incoming guy who could have the potential to reshape things. Punk is complaining about wanting change and about the same damn thing happening over and over again when the guy in charge barely had a month to get started. It's just unreasonable.

Also, the reason that guys like The Rock or Stone Cold have five star matches is because of the story and the impact of the matches. The last thing that seemed groundbreaking was a promo by Punk. Before that, The Rock's return promo. So on and so on. Promos are a great tool to get the ball rolling, but it won't culminate in a five star match if that great promo serves no great purpose.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Ricardo=G.O.A.T said:


> Vince Mcahon will screw HHH out of the COO Position.
> 
> HHH will be written off tv with an injury angle and Punk will either join mcmahon for a corporate heel character or it will be vince vs punk like vince vs austin during the attitude era.


If this happens then everything that has just recently happened will have been for absolutely nothing...think about that for a second.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

You're not a troll for thinking he's boring. Opinions are never wrong or right. Seriously some child Cena fans are more mature than some of these Punk fans. I don't think he's boring, I just think he's a fake tough guy and slightly annoying. He's very talented in my opinion but he's not the best in the company.


----------



## Heckrashi (Feb 26, 2011)

GuruOfMarkness said:


> You're not a troll for thinking he's boring. Opinions are never wrong or right. Seriously some child Cena fans are more mature than some of these Punk fans. I don't think he's boring, I just think he's a fake tough guy and slightly annoying. He's very talented in my opinion but he's not the best in the company.


This.
CM Punk marks keep ignoring the fact there were more haters than marks in this thread. they keep thinking the only guy that doesn't like Punk is the OP when they should have read all the comments


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

GuruOfMarkness said:


> You're not a troll for thinking he's boring. Opinions are never wrong or right. Seriously some child Cena fans are more mature than some of these Punk fans. I don't think he's boring, I just think he's a fake tough guy and slightly annoying. He's very talented in my opinion *but he's not the best in the company*.


Name someone better then.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

mblonde09 said:


> Name someone better then.


Define better please.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

GuruOfMarkness said:


> You're not a troll for thinking he's boring. *Opinions are never wrong or right. Seriously some child Cena fans are more mature than some of these Punk fans.* I don't think he's boring, *I just think he's a fake tough guy and slightly annoying. He's very talented in my opinion but he's not the best in the company*.


I like Punk but I agree with the text in bold.


----------



## monkeyhbk (Dec 20, 2010)

Premeditated said:


> :lmao
> 
> But I thought you just said you were done. Why are you back. It's like you have an alert tone on your phone that gives you a signal each time I post. lol. Get a grip of yourself.


seriously? thats your response. please don't flatter yourself just because i gave you one extra response after i said i was off for the time being.

Honestly, its really sad. I gave you countless opportunities to justify yourself as being more than an idiot. Unfortunately, all you can come up with is trying to convince me that you have the authority to dictate this forum's opinion on a certain wrestler...


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Define better please.


As in superior to.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

mblonde09 said:


> As in superior to.


In what areas? Physical, mental, social. Ok, break that down. Get specific with your request. What makes this guy I am to top good? What are his top points? Stop being so vague so you can call any answer wrong.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

MarkMatthewz said:


> Seriously, I'm getting so sick of CM punk being forced down our throats by the WWE and members on here. This is getting ridiculous! Cm punk has to cry and drag is horrible promos week after week! He is getting so stale that I flip the channel every time he starts his boring 20 minute promos!
> 
> I don't understand the love you guys give him. *After 10 minute in the ring, this guy is out of breath like a smoker. He is out of shape, "ok" in the ring and overrated on the mic.* It's really starting to sicken me.
> You people really hate on john cena, when cm punk does exactly the same. But John Cena is the hardest working wrestler today, I would even consider him in the top 5 hardest workers of all time. That's just me. I think Punk is so overrated in my opinion it's not even funny anymore. Crying and moaning that you're being held down isn't how you become a top guy.Being the best in the world and getting reactions from crowds every single night even when you get booked in a bad storyline is how you get to be top dog.He's simply not on the level of John Cena or Randy Orton.
> ...


True.


mblonde09 said:


> I don't know why anyone pays any attention to Premed or Rock316AE... they're a couple of waste of space, troublemakers who don't contribute anything worthwhile to the board. I wouldn't be surprised if Rock316 was not even old enough to have actually seen the Attitude Era.
> 
> 
> In that case, can you do everyone a favour and stop posting your crap 'till then?


This guy is watching shoot interviews with Punk's ex to find out the size of his penis(seriously, sad story)
I can't take you seriously ever again, this is too much even for me.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> True.
> 
> 
> This guy is watching shoot interviews with Punk's ex to find out the size of his penis(seriously, sad story)
> I can't take you seriously ever again, this is too much even for me.


:lmao
dude totally self ethered himself. I made sure not to let him get away with that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Rock316AE said:


> True.
> 
> 
> This guy is watching shoot interviews with Punk's ex to find out the size of his penis(seriously, sad story)
> I can't take you seriously ever again, this is too much even for me.


You shouldn't be making fun of anyone, you have 43 posts a day. That is screaming no life to me.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> You shouldn't be making fun of anyone, you have 43 posts a day. That is screaming no life to me.


Nah, just big threads about Punk's lack of draw.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Jesus Christ. You guys keep trying and yet fail every attempt.


----------



## monkeyhbk (Dec 20, 2010)

I've honestly concluded that these guys are no way older than 12 years old


----------



## McMeany (Mar 14, 2010)

You do realize you're viewing the product, right? Then they are doing their job. If you've been watching for years, and years with Cena as champion and jumping on here to cry about how you long for Austin and Rock, or how Hogan and Andre was the greatest thing that ever happened. 

You are still watching, you know why? 

Because you're a fan.

Nostalgia will only take you so far, you are a full-on fan, and be proud of it, because you are amongst other fans with very different opinions and love the product or loathe it because they likely are very unhappy with other aspects of their lives, just is just a firing hole for them to vent.

I wanted to get that out of the way because, frankly, the IWC tends to be over the top about everything.

So lets focus on the question and not on the "My weenies bigger than your weenie and here is why!"

You're still watching.



Is CM Punk boring?

No, he is not for most 'Attitude Era' wrestling fans. He can be for newer fans. Everyone has their opinions which is why it's funny when you bring up a topic like this. It shows your care about the product.

Is he overrated?

It depends who you ask. He hasn't been around long enough for me to say he is, as he is just getting off the ground carrying the ball. Those who think he is overrated is mainly due to his very arrogant attitude for himself. 

Calling yourself the best in the world takes some ego, but you've got to back it up. There are others better than him in various aspects in my opinion. However I'd like to see how much merch he has sold and how many more 5 star matches he puts on. 

As for right this very moment, if I am basing my opinions off what the IWC has to say about him.
His mic skills are overrated (In my opinion) and his In-Ring skill is above-average. He is on his way to earning what he proclaims. No more fake vomiting for far longer than needed, and no more lingo that is overreaching.

Is he the next Stone Cold Steve Austin?

Of course not, he is the next CM Punk. As he and many others have said, he just isn't Steve. The closest thing to SCSA is Orton, as much as people do not want to admit it. However we live in a VERY different time. Social Media changes everything, the things Austin was able to do, you couldn't do now. Punk reminds me much more of Rowdy Piper, and one that will flourish in this time, at least I hope he does, I truly do it's good for the future of the business.

The biggest thing is he, and most wrestling fans, want WWE to be fun again. A thing some people feel has been void for a long time. With social media, you no longer get the same shock value, and you can't expect them to do the same thing as before.

Hogan was perfect for the golden age of wrestling. I have never liked Hogan and he to me is the most overrated and over-hyped persona ever. However, that does not mean I do not understand what he has meant for fans and wrestlers for the time he was. 

Cena has been the benchmark for years, and do you know why he has besides his work ethic, and because he has sold the second most merchandise? He has the passion for it, something CM Punk has, and something that all the true fans here have. A passion for the business, for the sportsmanship, and for the stories.

Whether or not you respect what WWE and CM Punk have done is totally up to you, but to label him as boring for as much time as he is given is a very valid point. He isn't the Rock spouting off crazy things that make certain people gutbelly laugh, he is CM Punk, trying to keep social media connected to WWE and create something constantly entertaining.

As WWE has tried to do with each growing year.

Continue being a fan, and when you feel sad at the product try to remember and stay hopeful that the changing point is coming to where it constantly delivers.

As for me, I am currently entertained, I love seeing the evolution of young stars and the age of yet another era of wrestling. I also am looking forward to each week to see what happens, and that's all I can ask for, and I'm hopeful that it will only continue to get better and better.


----------



## monkeyhbk (Dec 20, 2010)

McMeany said:


> You do realize you're viewing the product, right? Then they are doing their job. If you've been watching for years, and years with Cena as champion and jumping on here to cry about how you long for Austin and Rock, or how Hogan and Andre was the greatest thing that ever happened.
> 
> You are still watching, you know why?
> 
> ...


This guy knows what he's talking about


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

McMeany said:


> You do realize you're viewing the product, right? Then they are doing their job. If you've been watching for years, and years with Cena as champion and jumping on here to cry about how you long for Austin and Rock, or how Hogan and Andre was the greatest thing that ever happened.
> 
> You are still watching, you know why?
> 
> ...


Nice post!!.. I agree with almost everything except Randy & Austin comparison, Randy is NOTHING like Austin IMO. But i agree with everything else.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes yes yes.. finally even his marks are admitting that his act is getting fucking stale..

and threads like i finally like del rio, del rio winning me over are popping up.

see.. cream rises to the top.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Brilliant post, McMeany. Said it better than I could have.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

do any of us care if the casuals dont like him? Op is on wrestlingforum i wouldnt count u as a casual then. And anyways jugding by the pops he gets im pretty sure they like him.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

He's lost some steam and his act does get tired...
sometimes I think he talks _too much_

but overall, I wouldn't call him "boring" ...just _there_


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

SoupMan Prime said:


> do any of us care if the casuals dont like him? Op is on wrestlingforum i wouldnt count u as a casual then. And anyways jugding by the pops he gets im pretty sure they like him.


I think casuals are starting to notice him since he's been giving a hell of a lot of tv time


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Change the thread title to "CM Punk is getting popular, so now I don't like him"


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Hes not boring, just repetitive.
Its been a flaw of his for a long time now


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

This is an issue with Creative, not Punk. 

They're the ones booking this angle.


----------



## pulveriserpete (Jul 12, 2007)

metr0man said:


> This is an issue with Creative, not Punk.
> 
> They're the ones booking this angle.


Typical Punk mark....blame creative yeah right....fpalmfpalm


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

pulveriserpete said:


> Typical Punk mark....blame creative yeah right....fpalmfpalm


your comment doesnt need a face palm you need this :flip..


----------



## pulveriserpete (Jul 12, 2007)

Brave Nash said:


> your comment doesnt need a face palm you need this :flip..


fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

pulveriserpete said:


> fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


are you OK can they ban the facepalm for this guy coz he doent know when to use it. its funny that you dont blame the creative team you
will just blame punk for everything, if trips cant take his COO personal a side and be a man and say something to spice the feud rather 
than just letting punk do everything for him its just smackdown the time that he woke up but still taking everything punk said personal.. 
when he said its not for the business its just personal than why in the blue hell are u a COO to take things personal fpalm ..


----------



## Eddie Allen (Sep 9, 2011)

CM Punk is still burning strong, but i think by the end of the fall, the WWE will have wasted the momentum.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

looooooooool dey see him trollin


----------



## TheShaw310 (Jul 28, 2011)

If you don't like him... don't watch him.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Didnt read all the pages but i agree with most of you....Punk is getting boring lately...stable, and repetitive.....

The guy is a decent ring worker, but he just dont have the looks or the credibility to be a main eventer, ratings shouldbe 4.0+ by now...but they r decreasing instead.


----------



## TheShaw310 (Jul 28, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> Didnt read all the pages but i agree with most of you....Punk is getting boring lately...stable, and repetitive.....
> 
> The guy is a decent ring worker, but he just dont have the looks or the credibility to be a main eventer, ratings shouldbe 4.0+ by now...but they r decreasing instead.


Ratings DO NOT matter until they go under 1.5

Buyrates have gone up, live event sales have probably gone up, Punk has sold a TON of T-shirts.

Ratings are affected by mainstream interest in the product as a WHOLE...

ONE GUY DOESN'T MAKE THE WHOLE INDUSTRY. FFS.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

TheShaw310 said:


> Ratings DO NOT matter until they go under 1.5
> 
> Buyrates have gone up, *live event sales have probably gone up*, Punk has sold a TON of T-shirts.
> 
> ...



Not to be a dick but form the observer:


> The Raw July decrease is
> notable because July was the month with all the C.M. Punk stuff at its peak, and
> while the PPV was up from the prior year (although that number was also at the
> time one of the lower numbers ever), house shows (many of which were
> ...


Buyrate for MITB was up about 12%


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

pulveriserpete said:


> fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


very creative what are you 9?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

> The Raw July decrease is
> notable because July was the month with all the C.M. Punk stuff at its peak, and
> while the PPV was up from the prior year (although that number was also at the
> time one of the lower numbers ever), house shows (many of which were
> ...


LOL, and merchandise sales are also DOWN 7%, CM Punk IS boring.


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> LOL, and merchandise sales are also DOWN 7%, CM Punk IS boring.


my god *7%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* bury this mother fucker stat.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

TheShaw310 said:


> Ratings DO NOT matter until they go under 1.5
> 
> Buyrates have gone up, live event sales have probably gone up, Punk has sold a TON of T-shirts.
> 
> ...


Hulk Hogan all the way from Orlando said what up?


----------



## TheShaw310 (Jul 28, 2011)

RKO85 said:


> Hulk Hogan all the way from Orlando said what up?


When? The 80's?

Ric Flair was still a pretty hefty draw. Roddy Piper, Andre the Giant, Macho Man Randy Savage.

There are more. Hogan was the forefront, be he did not make the entire industry at ANY point.


----------



## AmDragTapORSnap (Jun 13, 2011)

All the people who are saying that CM Punk is boring and that they are tired of CM Punk are the people who didnt care about him until MiTB. Ive liked Punk since he debuted in WWE and I still find him very entertaining.


----------



## TheShaw310 (Jul 28, 2011)

AmDragTapORSnap said:


> All the people who are saying that CM Punk is boring and that they are tired of CM Punk are the people who didnt care about him until MiTB. Ive liked Punk since he debuted in WWE and I still find him very entertaining.


I've liked Punk since 2004 and he has never, ever, been boring.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

TheShaw310 said:


> I've liked Punk since 2004 and he has never, ever, been boring.


Sure you have.


----------



## TheShaw310 (Jul 28, 2011)

vintage jorts said:


> Sure you have.


How is this so surprising? His match with Samoa Joe was in late 2004 and I started lurking on forums like this shortly before.

I found out about TNA and ROH within a few months of each other once I saw TNA on FSN... this led to me being interested in "what else was out there", I found ROH as a result (because even then, it was the number 3 company in the US) and watched Punk/Joe 2.

Been a fan ever since.


----------



## ww4ever (Aug 28, 2009)

ArcticMonkeys said:


> Punk is so boring. The casuals don't like him. He is always crying and moaning. I hope HHH beats him up and he goes to be a stupid midcarder he is supposed to be.



dude, dont confuse punk with HHH and nash..... everythign was going fine till those 2 staledicks wanted to hoard some spotlight


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Rock316AE said:


> LOL, and merchandise sales are also DOWN 7%, CM Punk IS boring.


Oh wow, a whole *7%* from the last month, he should be released!

You're a moron, no one person is the reason why people watch the WWE or don't watch the WWE.

This isn't the year 1984 or 1998.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Every category is down since the "worked shoot" 


> The Raw July decrease is
> notable because July was the month with all the C.M. Punk stuff at its peak, and
> while the PPV was up from the prior year (although that number was also at the
> time *one of the lower numbers ever*), *house shows* (many of which were
> ...


get over it fanboys.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Every category is down since the "worked shoot"
> 
> 
> > The Raw July decrease is
> ...


I really don't get why they can't accept the fact that Punk hasn't made the impact that they were expecting. The numbers are right there. Sure you can say it takes time and it's only been 3 months, but you have to realize that house shows, ratings have been DECREASING. It's not even that it's been the same but, more and more people have lost interest in the show since The Summer of Punk launched off.



TheShaw310 said:


> How is this so surprising? His match with Samoa Joe was in late 2004 and I started lurking on forums like this shortly before.
> 
> I found out about TNA and ROH within a few months of each other once I saw TNA on FSN... this led to me being interested in "what else was out there", I found ROH as a result (because even then, it was the number 3 company in the US) and watched Punk/Joe 2.
> 
> Been a fan ever since.


just because you went to Youtube and search for his ROH matches doesn't mean you can fool anyone into thinking you were his fan pre 2011.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> I really don't get why they can't accept the fact that Punk hasn't made the impact that they were expecting. The numbers are right there. Sure you can say it takes time and it's only been 3 months, but you have to realize that house shows, ratings have been DECREASING. It's not even that it's been the same but, more and more people have lost interest in the show since The Summer of Punk launched off.
> 
> 
> 
> *just because you went to Youtube and search for his ROH matches doesn't mean you can fool anyone into thinking you were his fan pre 2011.*


LOL Hahahaha. That's probably true for a lot of punk fans.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Hmm ratings, stats...it seems like they're everything, eh?. So, ok what should they do for CM Punk? or better yet, what should they do to the overall product?


----------



## ANTI_CENA (Sep 10, 2011)

GTFO punk is a god


and you wanna go to ratings stats huh?

on smackdown live john cena brought in 37 thousand viewers but cm punk brought in nearly 900 thousand viewers and on raw the first half of the show scored a 3.17 and the 2nd half where punk wasn't on and cena was scored a 2.9 so stfu punk brings in ratings he's #1


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

ANTI_CENA said:


> *GTFO punk is a god*
> 
> and you wanna go to ratings stats huh?
> 
> on smackdown live john cena brought in 37 thousand viewers but cm punk brought in nearly 900 thousand viewers and on raw the first half of the show scored a 3.17 and the 2nd half where punk wasn't on and cena was scored a 2.9 so stfu punk brings in ratings he's #1


Ah Marks say the dumbest things fpalm :no:


----------



## ANTI_CENA (Sep 10, 2011)

name someone better then punk! in the ring and on the mic


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

punk is good but some of his fans on this boards go overboard with some of things they say it's sad fpalm.


----------



## TheShaw310 (Jul 28, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> just because you went to Youtube and search for his ROH matches doesn't mean you can fool anyone into thinking you were his fan pre 2011.


Kay. You're entitled to what your opinion is, but I assure you... you are incorrect.

Though, this Punk hate is just silly. If you don't like him so much, why are you watching?


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Lol. Why exactly is CM Punk getting all the flack for the low numbers?

Alberto is champion, John Cena is challenger, Punk is nowhere near the Title picture. I aint even a CM Punk fan but blaming him is ludicrous.


----------



## ANTI_CENA (Sep 10, 2011)

^ there obviously lies cm punk draws in more then cena he's the reason why the male demographic is so high today then it was compared to a few years ago


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)

I get it... because he is not heel.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

ANTI_CENA said:


> ^ there obviously lies cm punk draws in more then cena he's the reason why the male demographic is so high today then it was compared to a few years ago


Lol, he doesn't draw more than Cena in ANY way. Nice try though.


----------



## ANTI_CENA (Sep 10, 2011)

let's see here then
http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...HH-Punk_Contract_Signing_Cage_Match_More.html

cena brought in 37k viewers while punk brought in nearly 900k

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...m_This_Week_AM_RAW_Competition_Next_Week.html
first hour was a 3.06 where cm punk was there 2nd hour was a 2.94 where punk wasn't there and cena was

plus cm punk will attract more people in the male demographic then cena can ever dream

i guess i just shut you up


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

This Punk hate has become boring...


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

#1Peep4ever said:


> This Punk hate has become boring...


You aren't lying. I've been watching wrestling for 28 years and I've rarely heard someone that is as naturally gifted as CM Punk get so much hatred before. He can put on decent matches, is a good wrestler, has a good speaking voice, can act, has tons of charisma, is over with the fans, what's the problem here?

Oh wait, jealousy, my bad.

If you find CM Punk *boring*, don't hate on the deliverer of said goods, hate the one that makes the material up for him if that's the problem you have with him.

If you're a fan of wrestling in general and you think CM Punk sucks, or is boring, then I'd hate to see who you think _is_ entertaining, I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

he's good in small doses,

just don't let him talk for more than 15 minutes.

Only the rock can pull off 20-30 minute promos.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

#1Peep4ever said:


> This Punk hate has become boring...


*One begets the other really. Sorry for the fucking bible term *even though it's really not* but come on. Everyone starts to suck his dick so that forces the haters to be born. One births the other. It works in every form of entertainment. That's just the way it is.

The problem I have with the haters is they rarely come on here with legitimate gripes. I can literally count the number of legit gripes about Punk on one hand. Seriously. 

The problem I have with the jock suckers is they are so blind and will not even acknowledge the true criticisms of the man. 

Either way it's fun to read. 

Carry on. *


----------



## ANTI_CENA (Sep 10, 2011)

punk only has a minor few haters due to being a victim of his own success if u want a person with legion of hater's meet my friend Mr. Cena


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *One begets the other really. Sorry for the fucking bible term *even though it's really not* but come on. Everyone starts to suck his dick so that forces the haters to be born. One births the other. It works in every form of entertainment. That's just the way it is.
> 
> The problem I have with the haters is they rarely come on here with legitimate gripes. I can literally count the number of legit gripes about Punk on one hand. Seriously.
> 
> ...


lol^^


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Rock316AE said:


> Every category is down since the "worked shoot"
> 
> get over it fanboys.


Oh, the irony smell delicious, doesn't it?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Has he been bitching and moaning? I have looked back on his recent segments and all I see is that hes playing a face douchey/arrogant character but thats it, I dont see him really complaining about anything, hes currently playing detective and picking on Triple H lifestyle which I do feel for a tiny bit. 

His promos the last two weeks have lacked the shock factor but hes still doing a great job in this storyline, which has over shadowed Cena and Del Rios "feud". I do tend to be as neutral as I can with superstars I really like, and if they did start moaning and complaining I woould say so 

I dont get why everyone is hating? most of the hate is totally wrong and false, either these people are Cena fans? Or just like to be typical IWC and complain about anything and everything they see. 

To be honest CM Punk has a full package, in ring ability, mic skills, the guy isnt perfect of course, but he guy puts of great matches most of the time, great in ring pressence and since his worked shoot has somehow woken up the old school crowds who seem to have been laying dormant in the crowd since 2006


----------



## Johnny Cage (Sep 16, 2007)

There were some retarded people that thought Stone Cold Steve Austin was boring during The Attitude Era.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Truth be told, CM Punk does lack presence. Internally, he has all the pieces of a legend, and he knows what to do and how it should be done. But, like Jomo (flame shield activate) he is a laid back kind of guy. That is why the smirks, tilted head, and general snarkiness he portrays as a character works best for him. As this championing face it is quite difficult to find the right way to be as over the top and into the crowd as Cena or Rock. Those guys are not so laid back. Even Miz. Oh, Punk CAN do it. But no matter how well he does, for some reason to me it rarely feels natural. 

For instance in Chicago it felt natural. Midwest America, not so much. Blame booking, blame fans, admit CM Punk is making it work, but the point still stands.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *One begets the other really. Sorry for the fucking bible term *even though it's really not* but come on. Everyone starts to suck his dick so that forces the haters to be born. One births the other. It works in every form of entertainment. That's just the way it is.
> 
> The problem I have with the haters is they rarely come on here with legitimate gripes. I can literally count the number of legit gripes about Punk on one hand. Seriously.
> 
> ...



 cool lady

"You know you're doing something right when you have haters." - Ben Drew

"The last perfect guy on this planet, they nailed to a bloody cross!" - Ross Brooks

"Envy is the lifeblood of advertising and entertainment." - Xenon_


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Johnny Cage said:


> There were some retarded people that thought Stone Cold Steve Austin was boring during The Attitude Era.



Matter of opinion. They aren't wrong about it. What excites you doesn't nesscarily excite other people. There were people that preferred the Rock over Austin. There were people that thought Ultimate Warrior and Hulk Hogan were boring when they were in their prime


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *One begets the other really. Sorry for the fucking bible term *even though it's really not* but come on. Everyone starts to suck his dick so that forces the haters to be born. One births the other. It works in every form of entertainment. That's just the way it is.
> 
> The problem I have with the haters is they rarely come on here with legitimate gripes. I can literally count the number of legit gripes about Punk on one hand. Seriously.
> 
> ...


Agreed.

Also, to the pointing emphasizing the merchandise sales being down. Wasn't all of Punk's merchandise out of stock due to him "leaving" and wasn't restocked until his return? Of course he wasn't going to cause a spike in merchandising sales when they were playing along with the story line keeping his stuff out of stock. 

Unless that sales decrease was from August, then continue by all means.


----------



## massajimmy (Sep 5, 2011)

I have always thought he was boring in all honesty and i cant even believe there are stupid people that think he's better than the Rock. YES there are some stupid ass people in the world

The Dude breaks kayfabe and the IWC worships him, but after the" boring" chants he recieved last Monday. Casual fans are really starting to see he's boring.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

massajimmy said:


> I have always thought he was boring in all honesty and i cant even believe there are stupid people that think he's better than the Rock. YES there are some stupid ass people in the world
> 
> The Dude breaks kayfabe and the IWC worships him, but after the" boring" chants he recieved last Monday. Casual fans are really starting to see he's boring.


I never heard boring chants lol, but as far as Rock, he is def not better than the Rock imo


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

so many fans wanted punk to get his push and main event shine 

he gets it and the IWC bashes him

brilliant


----------



## ANTI_CENA (Sep 10, 2011)

massajimmy said:


> I have always thought he was boring in all honesty and i cant even believe there are stupid people that think he's better than the Rock. YES there are some stupid ass people in the world
> 
> The Dude breaks kayfabe and the IWC worships him, but after the" boring" chants he recieved last Monday. Casual fans are really starting to see he's boring.


he never got booring chants u retard..

cm punk got a massive overvation frm the casuals last week so i don't know what your on about


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

massajimmy said:


> I have always thought he was boring in all honesty and i cant even believe there are stupid people that think he's better than the Rock. YES there are some stupid ass people in the world
> 
> The Dude breaks kayfabe and the IWC worships him, but after the" boring" chants he recieved last Monday. Casual fans are really starting to see he's boring.


Stop inventing things. Punk didn't get "boring" chants, it's HHH and Nash that got these chants, hell, when they were talking at some point, people were even chanting "CM Punk".


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I hate Punk's slick hair.


----------



## ArcticMonkeys (Sep 2, 2011)

I guess this monday proved why cm punk is boring


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

ArcticMonkeys said:


> I guess this monday proved why cm punk is boring


Please elaborate.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Ricezilla said:


> I hate Punk's slick hair.



Thats about the only thing I hate about Punk. 

I swear people are only hating him now because he's became so big. Most IWC only like midcarders or less, whine about why they aint getting pushed and are not in the main event, and when they get in the main event they whine how he got boring or wasnt as good as when they were whining about them not being good... Feels like I am in mirror world 

I admit I havent been watching Punk since his ROH days but did watch him closely in the WWE and he was my underdog type of character for me to like, there were times (like during his stright edge society stable and New Nexus days) where I thought he was pretty bad but hes picked himself up again, a guy with that amount of talent, in the ring and on the mic cannot and should not go to waste.

As for the haters, go outside and pick some flowers...


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Insecure 12 yr old Cenation.


----------



## Linked (Sep 8, 2011)

CM Punk sucks


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Very deep post.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I at first was excited, and the matches have delivered, but I grow weary of the promos. They seem to be very substance free, just a means to avoid writing something by "breaking" something that has been broken for 15 years or so, a way to give smarks like ourselves a cheap thrill.

All of these great promos, I just guess I'm not seeing them. I'd rather watch a story get told in a ring than a 20 minute contract signing where people exchange snide remarks that builds to a conclusion that doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Linked (Sep 8, 2011)

lol punk marks


----------



## supremegmn (Jul 4, 2008)

I finalyl watched the face off last night. Punk was not boring. #youpeopledontknowwhatyouwant


----------



## fastrack (Sep 15, 2011)

I kind of agree


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

This angle is kinda losing steam. Turn HHH heel already!


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Probably posted on this thread before some time ago ... but I agree.


----------



## CM4 (Aug 31, 2010)

Heel said:


> That doesn't prove anything. Austin will have been on all the shows that Rock drew on.
> 
> 
> This isn't a debate, it's fact that Austin is the biggest draw of all-time and Vince himself called Austin the biggest star in WWF history. HUMBLED.


How doesn't it prove anything? What it proves is that Rock busted his ass in '99, wrestling just about every week while Austin hardly wrestled, even when he had the belt. Hell Undertaker wrestled more matches than Austin did that year and Undertaker went on break nearly 2 months before Austin did.

Of course Vince McMahon is gonna say Austin was the biggest star, the Attitude Era was supposed to be *his* era. I mean Austin was this huge megaface in 1998, then Rock became a megaface too the following year despite the fact that he was a heel for nearly all of 1998 and only turned face in the middle of the year, of course there is gonna be some jealously over that, especially from Austin marks.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh, don't bring back old threads. Read the WWE section rules.


----------

